#ubuntu-quality 2013-10-28
<melodie> hi
<melodie> does someone here have insights about the relation in and Ubuntu isolinux directory in the live, between the txt.cfg file and the preseed/ubuntu.seed file?
<melodie> I try to customize a txt.cfg to change the name show when the choice is presented in the Live, but when I do that, once remixed, booted, and ready to choose an entry after choosing my language (not English) the first two entries stay in English, and I didn't find out why
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> Good morning
<pitti> jibel: "nice" flood of new autopkgtests which fail ...
<pitti> jibel: I started looking at them, currently committing some fixes to debian plproxy
<jibel> pitti, I proposed a fix for gtkada bug 1244896
<ubot5> bug 1244896 in libgtkada (Ubuntu) "Missing dep8 test dependency: libglu1-mesa-dev | libglu-dev" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1244896
<pitti> jibel: splendid, thanks! testing/uploading
<jibel> pitti, and also a fix for python-cherry3 bug 1244910
<ubot5> bug 1244910 in cherrypy3 (Ubuntu) "dep8 test failed: missing test dependency '@'" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1244910
<jibel> pitti, this fix will only reveal how the package is broken but at least we'll see the real failure
<pitti> jibel: the gtkada one rings a bell; I thought I already added that in the past, and then Debian adopted it
<pitti> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/145890437/libgtkada_2.24.1-11_2.24.1-11ubuntu1.diff.gz
<pitti> ah no, that was libgtkgl
<pitti> jibel: so, that dependency should be added to the actual -dev package, that's kinda the point of the autopkgtest
<pitti> jibel: do you want to re-test and re-submit to Debian, or want me to?
<jibel> pitti, I'll do
<jibel> pitti, for cherry3, cherryd is installed in the wrong location and packaging of python3 version is incomplete
<pitti> yay
<pitti> jibel: so it doesn't actually make sense to upload that yet, as it won't propagate anyway? or do you want to stash the test fixes in -proposed?
<jibel> pitti, well, currently the typo in the test name hides the real failure
<pitti> jibel: I can upload it if you want (with the missing '#' in debian/changelog)
<jibel> pitti, it's nice if you can upload. I'll ping zul when the test result shows the problem with the package.
<pitti> jibel: ack, doing
<pitti> jibel: done
<pitti> jibel: deal autopkgtest fixed, moving to guilt
<jibel> pitti, the problem with guilt is that git and git-man cannot be installed together with the versions in proposed
<jibel> i looked quickly Saturday but didn't dig much
<pitti> jibel: oh; I didn't look hard enough, it looked like a binNEW issue at first sight
<pitti> jibel: I'll have another look after I'm done with patsy
<jibel> pitti, git FTBFS on i386
<jibel> pitti, I updated bug 1244896 with the right fix
<ubot5> bug 1244896 in libgtkada (Ubuntu) "Missing dep8 test dependency: libglu1-mesa-dev | libglu-dev" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1244896
<pitti> jibel: thanks, uploading; can you please send the updated patch to the Debian bug?
<jibel> pitti, I think the problem with patsy is not that dependencies are folded but that they end with a ','. It adds an empty dependency
<pitti> jibel: oh, or perhaps that, yes
<pitti> I'll follow up to the Debian bug once it gets created
<jibel> pitti, proposition to fix the issue with trailing comma and still support empty dependency list http://paste.ubuntu.com/6317187/
<pitti> jibel: ah, nice! I sent an updated patch to the Debian bug report to just drop it, but fixing it in autopkgtest sounds nice
<pitti> jibel: I'll add a test for that and apply, thanks!
<jibel> yw
<pitti> jibel: filed debian bug for python-memprof; it's doing the wrong thing and running tests against the build tree, not the installed package
<jibel> pitti, system-image is something to do with the downloader but very hard to reproduce. I talked to barry about it
<pitti> jibel: oh, I had imagined it's a network access/firewall issue, it's not?
<jibel> pitti, I supposed that too but it is not.
<jibel> pitti, s3ql 2.5-2 should have the fix I prpoposed to debian last cycle, I'll check
<pitti> enough autopkgtest fixes for me for one day, TBC tomorrow
<pitti> I'll continue with some fixes to autopkgtest itself, and with some app tests in the afternoon
 * jibel continues with fixes to the interface with britney. problem of the moment: test fails but doesn't generate a result file
<slickymaster> good morning all
<pitti> jibel: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git;a=commitdiff;h=e4d107c
<pitti> jibel: merci !
<jibel> pitti, great, thanks!
<jibel> pitti, FYI I asked retoaded to upgrade wazn to saucy. He did it 2 days ago. I thought it was less disruptive to do it now than in 3 months when raring will EOL
<pitti> jibel: ack, thanks
<jibel> pitti, tell me if you notice anything wrong on this node
<pitti> yes, I will
<davmor2> Morning all
<DanChapman> afternoon everyone
<dkessel> hello DanChapman :)
<DanChapman> hey dkessel :-)
<dkessel> pitti, is there a view to find the crash reports uploaded when i let apport automatically submit the crash reports? there used to be a time when i was sent to a launchpad page when a crash happened...
<pitti> dkessel: it's supposed to be in control center -> Security & Privacy (loosely translated from German) -> Diagnosis -> "Show previous reports"
<dkessel> pitti: "Sicherheit & Datenschutz" ftw ;) hmm ok so that's where it is, thanks
<senan> DanChapman : Hi
<DanChapman> senan, hey :-)
<senan> DanChapman : can we check whether a button is clickable or not in autopilot ?
<senan> DanChapman : I'm trying to finish diskusageanalyser
<DanChapman> senan, yes you can. Via the buttons sensitive property.
<DanChapman> senan, awesome :-)
<senan> DanChapman :  once I finish, can you review it ?
<DanChapman> senan yeah sure :-)
<senan> DanChapman : Thanks :)
<senan> DanChapman : in which control the ring chart and tree map displaying.. I am not able to figure it out
<DanChapman> senan, you have the BaobabRingsChart and BaobabTreemap widgets
<dkessel> DanChapman, I am hacking testdrive at the moment... currently i'm fixing the "--version" option in testdrive-gtk
<balloons> oO
<dkessel> there is a little conflict... currently it has the "-v" option for "--verbose". If i add "-v" for "--version", that will be a conflicting option... is there a convention for "--verbose" options? i would pick "-V" maybe... or "-d" for "debug"
<dkessel> DanChapman ^
<dkessel> balloons, Oo :)
<DanChapman> dkessel, awesome :-) I havn't had much time to do any more with testdrive recently. I'm not sure if there is a general convention for --verbose. personally I would go with -d
<balloons> generally I see -v for logging, -vv for more verbose :-)
<balloons> autopilot solves the issue like so
<balloons> autopilot -v or --version shows version
<balloons> autopilot run -v or -vv is for logging verbosely
<balloons> I suppose -v, and --version being different would not go well, but I have seen it
<balloons> I think generally another letter is better than a capitalization of one
<dkessel> balloons, DanChapman . ok I picked "-d" for "debug" now...
<dkessel> now how do I get the patch branch attached to bug 1235834 - i keep forgetting how that works
<ubot5> bug 1235834 in testdrive (Ubuntu) ""testdrive-gtk --version" fails" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235834
 * DanChapman waves at balloons
<senan> DanChapman : why about dialog and help dialogs are not visible in vis ?
<DanChapman> dkessel, I just add the bug to the MP
<DanChapman> senan are the about and help dialogs open?
<senan> DanChapman : yes
<DanChapman> senan hmm strange let me look
<senan> DanChapman : also when I clicked scan remote folder, its showing some error in application "Autopilot gtk interface loaded".
<senan> DanChapman : Is not a valide folder..could not analyze disk usage
<balloons> senan, DanChapman seperate process for the help dialog I'd guess
<balloons> ?
<dkessel> DanChapman, right... adding the bug to the MP should do it
 * balloons waves back at DanChapman
<senan> DanChapman : its showing when I am launching using autopilot launch baobab
<DanChapman> senan you need to reload vis to see the about dialog. The help dialog uses yelp which is a seperate app so don't worry about that
<senan> DanChapman : how do I reload it.. select unit and then agin come back to root ?
<senan> DanChapman: *unity
<DanChapman> senan close and relaunch vis
<senan> DanChapman : Okay
<balloons> senan, DanChapman I'll often select unity and then hop back.. although we should get on thomi about that
<balloons> it should be updating when you select the parent node
<senan> DanChapman : I tried switching between unity and root but that didnt help
<senan> DanChapman, Balloons : its showing after relaunching vis
<DanChapman> :-)
<balloons> senan, good.. DanChapman as usual is delivering the best advice :-)
<balloons> fginther, when you get a moment can you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~coreygoldberg/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/sphinx-autopilot-emulator-2/+merge/189715? It's not urgent.. CI seemed to fail for infastructure reasons long ago and it's never been retried since things have moved afaik
<fginther> balloons, looks like a packaging error "/usr/share/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/doc" is either missing or was created but never installed anywhere (can't remember which it is based on the error)
<balloons> fginther, ohh.. interesting
<balloons> ok, I'll try and correct and see if things are happy
<senan> DanChapman : Is it possible to click the global menu item ?
<DanChapman> senan, i'm afraid not :-(
<senan>  DanChapman : then how do we launch the about dialog ?
<DanChapman> senan if it has a keyboard shortcut you can use that, or nav with the keyboard but be careful using to much keyboard as you will in effect be doing it blindly
<senan> DanChapman : I believe there is no keyboard shortcut
<DanChapman> senan I wouldn't worry about testing it too much then
<senan> DanChapman : for help and quit, there is but for About there is nothing
<senan> DanChapman : I reported it in gnome bugzilla :)
<balloons> senan, :-) so, how's the tests looking otherwise?
<senan> DanChapman, scan remote folder is also not working
<senan> DanChapman, I am not able to catch the window after seleting the menu
<senan> DanChapman : can you review it http://paste.ubuntu.com/6319392/
<DanChapman> senan, just going to take a look now
<DanChapman> senan, have you got this in a branch anywhere?
<senan_> DanChapman, No
 * DanChapman copy and pastes :-)
<senan> DanChapman : No
<senan> DanChapman : sorry my internet is not stable
<senan> DanChapman : is that script ok ?
<DanChapman> senan, ok do you want my comments here or do you want me to comment on the script and paste it back?
<DanChapman> senan, some nice work in it :-)
<balloons> senan, DanChapman putting it into source and making it an MP would be helpful
<DanChapman> balloons, i agree
<balloons> senan, do you need some help to do so? source control is your friend :-)
<senan> DabChapman,balloons : in bzr ?
<balloons> yes.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Launchpad
<balloons> if you need it that should help
<balloons> and of course, you can just ask questions live :-)
<senan> DanChapman : can you comment on the script and paste it back
<senan> balloons : yes I need help
<balloons> senan, alrighty.. go through that wiki page and ask if something doesn't make sense. Basically you need a launchpad account and bzr installed on your box
<balloons> once it's all setup it's really simple to use.. commit your work and push it to launchpad. Then ask for it to be reviewed
<senan> balloons : I've launchpad accound and bzr client
<balloons> senan, got a link to your lp account? we'll see if you have a key setup
<elfy> balloons: I see the merge - thanks for doing that bit and the testcases syncs - was not looking forward to doing that bit ;)
<balloons> elfy, you are most welcome.. I've a tool to do the sync, so please I'm always willing to push the button to do it :-)
<elfy> aaah - that explains it :) I'd be doing them one by one ...
<balloons> I should clean it up at some point.. it's got my api key in it, so I've not shared for obvious reasons :-
<elfy> :)
<balloons> also it's in perl and people might laugh
<elfy> I'd not - it'd look as voodooy as the rest to me :)
<balloons> there are still some things I can do in perl much easier than python
<elfy> lalalalalalalalala - not listening ... lol
 * cgoldberg dusts off the blue Camel book
<cgoldberg> best Perl program ever (besides the dvd decryption one-liner) : https://gist.github.com/cgoldberg/4332167
<balloons> lol cgoldberg
<balloons> that is AWESOME
<cgoldberg> balloons, i remember this one from back in the day: http://www.wired.com/culture/lifestyle/news/2001/03/42259
<cgoldberg> it was huge news on slashdot
<balloons> mmmm.. both that code and slashdot in 2001 was something
<balloons> i miss parts of the old web
<dkessel> like... geocities? :D
<balloons> you know geocities > facebook :-)
<dkessel> :D
<balloons> wb senan
<senan> balloons,DanChapman : my internet is not stable
<senan> DanChapman : Can you please mail me the comments and paste link ?
<balloons> senan, so where's you launchpad page? I want to see if your key is setup
<balloons> what does bzr whoami say?
<dkessel> balloons, is it true that testdrive needs porting to both python3 and gtk3?
<balloons> dkessel, I believe so.. i know it's still gtk2 and thus would like to be ported to gtk3
<balloons> however i'm not sure about python3 and gtk3 bindings
<balloons> you could go wild and migrate it to qt :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, ^^ i like that idea
<DanChapman> senan i can do, but its definately easier doing it all on launchpad if you can get it set up
<senan_> DanChapman,balloons, I'll do it tomorrw and let you know
<balloons> senan, send a mail or ping on irc if you get stuck
<senan_>  DanChapman,balloons : my internet keeps on disconnecting.. :(
<balloons> but yes launchpad makes it easy for this type of stuff to occur
<balloons> senan_, that's ok
<DanChapman> senan_, its alot easier to do it all on launchpad so lets get that sorted first :-)
<senan_>  DanChapman,balloons : might be because I need to get some sleep..its 11.45PM here :)
<balloons> senan_, ahh, always a possibility :-)
<senan_>  DanChapman,balloons : :-) good Night
<balloons> senan_, thanks for writing the test.. we'll help make you make sure it gets merged and you can learn the process ;-)
<balloons> senan_, good night
<DanChapman> balloons, I have just done the MP for the gtk emulators, i added you to review ;-)
<balloons> nice!
<BOLBOL> ls
<knome> command `ls` not found
<balloons> ROFL knome
<Noskcaj> dkessel, Thanks for the branch to testdrive. I think it would be better if we kept -v for verbose though
<dkessel> Noskcaj, hi :) hmm ok. '--version' without a short option then?
<Noskcaj> Yeah. Did you want to delete the branch and start again or do you just want to revert that part?
<balloons> hehe Noskcaj likes the -v and --version ;-)
<Noskcaj> balloons, Do you mind if i try and fix the debian packaging for the autopilot tests? You did a few things wrong
<dkessel> Noskcaj, i'll just revert that part...
<balloons> Noskcaj, which one? and of course not.. I'm not surprised I messed them up
<doug5> balloons, hello!
 * balloons waves to doug5 
<doug5> balloons, I need a couple of top-approve
<doug5> :)
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~acerisara/ubuntu-calendar-app/year-view-autopilot/+merge/190832
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~acerisara/ubuntu-calendar-app/test-new-event-failing/+merge/192398
<balloons> already done my friend
<doug5> uh uh
 * balloons reads doug5's mind and goes back in time
<doug5> great!
<doug5> so now I can create the mp for the week view :)
<doug5> balloons, thank you very much :)
<balloons> yes yes indeed
<balloons> thank you :-) I was excitied to see them going in, trust me!
<doug5> balloons, is autopilot 1.4 available on ci?
<balloons> doug5, it seems everything is still on 1.3
<balloons> but elopio how are you landing the new 1.4 branches?
<balloons> I haven't kept up . . .
<doug5> balloons, ok...I saw some mp about 1.4
<balloons> doug5, yes we're converting
<dkessel> Noskcaj, check out the latest revision ;)
<Noskcaj> balloons, Why did you make the tests not native? I don't think we benefit from having the ubuntu1 revision
<Noskcaj> dkessel, doing now
<balloons> Noskcaj, I'm a little lost.. what tests?
<balloons> and if it's about how I packaged something, trust me I'm a newbie at packaging
<balloons> the answer to why I may have packaged it some way was because I didn't know any better
<Noskcaj> The ubuntu-autopilot-tests package
<balloons> ohh, that, gotcha
<balloons> from the ppa?
<balloons> sorry, I was confused..
<balloons> no I gotcha
<balloons> yes, please fix it
<doug5> balloons, what do you use as python ide?
<balloons> doug5, I use and enjoy geany as my programming editor of choice of the desktop
<balloons> if I had more keyboard skills I'd use vim most likely, and occassionally I do
<balloons> but I would say 90% is in geany
<elfy> balloons DanChapman - catching up on backlog ... does "balloons, I have just done the MP for the gtk emulators, i added you to review ;-) " have any bearing on this getting closer to working for me/us ?
<elfy> or is it something else entirely
<doug5> balloons, I'll give it a try (using gedit + a bunch of plugins right now)
<balloons> doug5, ahh.. yea, try geany ;-)
<balloons> elfy, sure, https://code.launchpad.net/~dpniel/autopilot/autopilot_gtk/+merge/192916
<balloons> DanChapman, btw, we should supersede the old proposal
<balloons> do you know how to do it?
<DanChapman> balloons, no i don't
<balloons> DanChapman, you can see you or someone else did it on the first one to the second: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpniel/autopilot-gtk/autopilotgtkemulators/+merge/187673
<elfy> DanChapman:  you put yourself on a membership meeting yet?
<balloons> anyways I'm not on the autopilot hacker team, so I can't fix it.. no worries.. when you create an mp you have the option to supersede an old one
<balloons> makes following the flow easy
<DanChapman> elfy it will definately help. It solves some of the trickiest parts of writing Gtk tests like selecting items in treeviews. Previously this wasn't an easy thing to do also being and it should also work with Gtk2 widgets aswell which i believe Xubuntu still uses a few Gtk2 apps??
<DanChapman> woooahhh excuse the half sentence jibberish lol
<elfy> I believe so - I understood your general gist :)
<DanChapman> elfy the next one is on the 7th so will putting myself down for that one
<elfy> generally we want to try and use it if it's possible - at least the hope to get images tested automatically is a bonus
<DanChapman> balloons, if i re-proprose can i do it then?
<elfy> DanChapman: good luck - I'd be 'not-asking' people to be doing testimonials if they wanted about now then :)
<balloons> DanChapman, yes, but it might just muddy the water more.. I'm not sure if you can edit it now.. you might be able to
<balloons> I know I can't, since it' snot my project or mp
<dkessel> Noskcaj, thanks for merging :)
<Noskcaj> dkessel, no problem, thanks for the good work
<dkessel> Noskcaj, regarding the gtk3 port. i there anything i can do to help? i saw there are one or two branches for that...
<Noskcaj> dkessel, If you actually have the time to make that work, please do. DanChapman's branch is a re-write for the new version of quickly, mine is a port that should just need the .ui files to be fixed
<Noskcaj> Quickly is broken for me and dan doesn't have the time
<Noskcaj> s/quickly/quickly and glade
<dkessel> Noskcaj, ok i'll have look tomorrow
<dkessel> bb
<balloons> doug5, since I was just pointing this out to nik90.. http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/porting/porting.html#porting-to-autopilot-v1-4-x
<DanChapman> balloons, with 1.4 will select_many return StateNotFound like select_single will?
<doug5> balloons, wait_select_single is a gem :)
<balloons> DanChapman, no
<balloons> DanChapman, the source seems to support my conjecture as well ;-) http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/_modules/autopilot/introspection/dbus.html#DBusIntrospectionObject.select_many
<balloons> doug5, yes, wait_select_single was something we asked for and recieved :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, thanks. :-)
<elopio> balloons: we are not landing anything 1.4. We are just making branches to be ready for when it lands.
<balloons> :-)
<thomi> elopio: are you able to give me an upate on how many of those AP branches have been converted to 1.4?
<cgoldberg> thomi, http://pad.ubuntu.com/autopilot-1-4
<thomi> cgoldberg: veebers ^
<thomi> cgoldberg: thanks man
<cgoldberg> np
<thomi> jfunk may disagree with me here, but I think that work is pretty high priority.
<thomi> like, it'd be *super awesome* if we could get them all finished before the end of the week
<jfunk> thomi, +1
<thomi> veebers: are you able to take a look at that please?
<thomi> obviously ping me if you see anything broken
<jfunk> cgoldberg, as well if you're not already
<veebers> thomi: can do
<thomi> but I think 1.4 itself is pretty stable
 * thomi still thinks we should just land this whale
<cgoldberg> jfunk, i'm already on running/porting apps
<jfunk> cgoldberg, I thought I saw that the other day, nice
<jfunk> thank you
<cgoldberg> np
#ubuntu-quality 2013-10-29
<pitti> Good morning
<dkessel> good morning
<jibel> Good morning
<jibel> pitti, I found another case where britney fails. This is when binaries are available for 1 arch only and FTBFS on another arch e.g mongodb
<jibel> pitti, in this case adt installs the right version of the source package but the wrong version of the binaries
<jibel> pitti, do you think it's something we should enforce in autopkgtest or at the interface level?
<DanChapman> good morning
<pitti> jibel: I believe britney should either not call adt until all arches have built, or at least not call tests on an arch if binaries on that arch are uninstallable
<jibel> pitti, agreed, but it would introduce lot a delays if it waits for slow architectures and it request a test for a source package not per architecture. But it could at least wait until intel archs are built since that's what we are testing.
<pitti> jibel: right, that sounds like a good enough compromise (and s/built/published/)
<jibel> pitti, there is an ADT_ARCHES in britney.conf but it doesn't seem to be used anywhere
<jibel> pitti, so britney wait until ADT_ARCHES are published
<jibel> in any case if I introduce a wait, it must have a notion of timeout otherwise it'll wait forever
<pitti> jibel: doesn't britney run on every publisher cycle anyway?
<jibel> pitti, it does
<pitti> jibel: couldn't that trigger the tests based on binary availability, not source availability?
<pitti> or is that too complicated?
<jibel> pitti, if we trigger per arch it will introduce other cases, like running a test on amd64 when common packages built with i386 are not yet published.
<jibel> it would very likely fail but that makes a test cycle for nothing
<pitti> right
<pitti> in our initial discussion we actually agreed to run the tests after the installability checks, and don't trigger tests on uninstallable packages (as they are guaranteed to fail)
<jibel> yes
<pitti> and right now we don't seem to re-trigger the tests once they become installable
<pitti> at least I always do that manually
<pitti> jibel: we certainly shouldn't introduce any fixed "waits" into this
<pitti> it seems to me, running something like this in every  britney run should work:
<pitti> for every source in -proposed:
<pitti>   - not built on i386 or amd64 -> stop
<pitti>   - any binary uninstallable on any arch -> stop
<pitti>   - adt tests already requested -> stop
<pitti>   - request adt tests on i386/amd64
<pitti> and points 2, 3, 4 for all rdedpens
<pitti> jibel: so where would we need another wait?
<jibel> pitti, we shouldn't need another wait. But I've seen a recent case where reconciliation of the results for ubiquity fails because the version of cdebconf tested was less than the version requested by britney.
<jibel> which shouldn't happen because we use ftpmaster in the lab.
<jibel> for the moment, this case remains a mystery
<jibel> this is the only case where a wait would help
<pitti> jibel: ah, so that's only for mirror delays, not build times
<jibel> pitti, yes, for mirror delays
<jibel> pitti, but this 'wait' would have the side effect to wait forever if a test is requested and an arch is never published, so let fix that first
<slickymaster> good morning all
<dkessel> hello slickymaster
<slickymaster> dkessel: hi there, good morning
<DanChapman> morning dkessel and slickymaster :-)
<slickymaster> DanChapman: and a very good morning to you
<davmor2> Morning all
<dkessel> morning davmor2
<DanChapman> xnox, hey. What would be the best way to test the ubiquity U1 page? Is there dummy accounts that can be used or is there someone else i should speak to about it? Atm its just selecting login later
<DanChapman> but would like to be able to test this page as well
<elopio> good morning qa team.
<DanChapman> morning elopio
<xnox> DanChapman: i think it's best to leave it at that for now. You can e.g. navigate to new user page, fill out fields and check that "sign up" button gets activates once everything is filled out and check that Terms and conditions & learn more pages open.
<xnox> DanChapman: there are no dummy / test accounts at all.
<xnox> DanChapman: one can run that page against staging servers, but I didn't implement a way to do that yet.
<DanChapman> xnox ok cool, will do that then. Thanks
<senan> balloons : I've setup my keys..what should I do now
<balloons> senan, :-) Excellent. is bzr setup too?
<balloons> if so you should be able to commit your work locally to a bzr branch
<balloons> bzr commit should work
<DanChapman> hey there senan
<balloons> if that all works, then the last step is to push it to launchpad
<DanChapman> balloons, thanks for your comments on my wiki page :-)
<senan> balloons, I am not sure how to do that
<balloons> you can do that with bzr push lp:~yourlpid/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/whatever-you-want-to-call-your-branch
<senan_> from where I should do that
<senan_> balloons, from which dir i should run that
<balloons> senan, do that from the directory where your bzr repo is
<balloons> where your source is
<balloons> did you setup a repo and commit it?
<senan_> ok
<senan_> nope
<DanChapman> senan first off have you branched ubuntu-autopilot-tests?
<balloons> hmm indeed.. DanChapman is on the right track ;-)
<senan_> DanChapman, that I did.. I've all the other tests in my directory
<balloons> go for it
<senan_> DanChapman, like firefox,terminal,eog etc
<senan_> DanChapman, in ubuntu-autopilot-tests
<DanChapman> senan perfect, so in the /ubuntu-autopilot-tests/* directory run 'bzr add'
<DanChapman> which should add your test to the branch
<senan_> DanChapman, Done
<DanChapman> senan then 'bzr commit' which nano should open
<senan_> DanChapman, done.. nano opened
<DanChapman> first check your test folder/files are in the list in nano then write a message to sya what the tests are
<senan_> DanChapman, Files are there
<DanChapman> senan, then once you have saved the message you need to push the branch back to launchpad which balloons showed you before 'bzr push lp:~yourlpid/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/whatever-you-want-to-call-your-branch'
<senan_> DanChapan, I didnt understand the part .. write a message
<DanChapman> senan_, so in nano write a simple message, something like 'Autopilot test for baobab' just something descriptive to say what it is.
<DanChapman> Then hit Ctrl+o then Enter to save it then Ctrl+x to exit nano
<senan_> DanChapman, Done :)
<senan_> DanChapman,Balloons, how do I check whether new branch is created or not
<DanChapman> senan_, https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-autopilot-tests its there now
<senan_> DanChapman, whats next ?
<DanChapman> senan_, so now you can propose it for merge so open your branch on launchpad and click 'propose for merge'
<senan_> DanChapman, OK
<senan_> DanChapman, Now you can review it right ?
<DanChapman> senan_, then just put a description of the test, what the test covers etc. then click propose
<senan_> DanChapman, I didnt put anything :(
<senan_> DanChapman, Since it was optional :(
<DanChapman> senan_ not to worry. :-)
<DanChapman> yes we can review it now :-)
<senan_> DanChapman, Thanks :)
<balloons> senan, all of your branches will exist here: https://code.launchpad.net/~senan
<senan> balloons, ok.. if I change the file, then what should I do
<balloons> when you make changes, commit them
<balloons> bzr commit
<balloons> when you are ready, push all the commits to launchpad again using your push command
<senan> balloons, using the same command ?
<balloons> bzr push lp:~senan/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/DiskUsageAnalyser
<balloons> yep that will put it into the same branch
<balloons> so say for instance DanChapman suggests a change, make the change, commit it and push it
<balloons> the merge proposal https://code.launchpad.net/~senan/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/DiskUsageAnalyser/+merge/193087 will update and show the new version and he can review it again
<balloons> make sense?
<senan> balloons, yes
<balloons> senan, :-)
<balloons> awesome
<elopio> balloons: do you know at what time is letozaf usually around?
<elopio> I have a problem with the rss tests.
<balloons> elopio, about 2 hours
<elopio> ok, thanks.
<DanChapman> senan_, I have left some comments :-)
<senan_> DanChapman, OK, Let me check
<senan_> DanChapman, where I can see those comments
<DanChapman> senan on  the merge proposal
<doug5> balloons, when you have time https://code.launchpad.net/~acerisara/ubuntu-calendar-app/week-view-autopilot
<balloons> doug5, got it
<doug5> balloons, merci
<balloons> doug5, ohh, je parle francais?
<balloons> ha.. vous parlez francais.. je suis stupide
<doug5> balloons, ehhhhh, I should learn it, since here they speak French, but I'm too lazy... :-)
<balloons> ahh.. hehe,laziness indeed
<doug5> balloons, yeah :-) and at work I speak English, so I'm not so motivated also...
<balloons> doug5, is expected_day_start have to be at 00:00:00
<balloons> ?
<balloons> that's my only question for your merge
<balloons> you do this: expected_day_start = expected_day_start.replace(hour=0, minute=0, second=0, microsecond=0)
<doug5> it's because the date we get from the component only has year/month/day (which makes sense), so I strip those informations to compare directly the two dates
<balloons> Noskcaj, ping
<Noskcaj> hey balloons
<balloons> Noskcaj, I was hoping you can solve a packaging riddle
<knome> balloons, packaging Riddell?
<knome> oh my..
<balloons> Noskcaj, mind look looking at lp:~nskaggs/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/emulator-docs-try2 with me?
<Noskcaj> if my internet will work long enough, sure
<Noskcaj> knome, lol
 * balloons <3's knome's oneliners
<Noskcaj> balloons, I think that autopilot itself should be a native package too, but the way the integration bot works makes me unsure if that is actually worthwhile
<doug5> balloons, thank you for the review
<Noskcaj> balloons, It's finally downloaded
<balloons> heh
<Noskcaj> What did you want me to look at?
<balloons> Noskcaj, we get some packaging errors it seems when it's built
<balloons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6326229/
<balloons> Noskcaj, I could remove the ubuntu-ui-toolkit-doc.install file I guess.. I'm just wondering what' up
<balloons> there's a ubuntu-ui-toolkit-doc packages as part of it.. ideally the new docs I added would get packaged in there too.. I dunno
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/emulator-docs-try2/+merge/193132
<Noskcaj> balloons, You really want doc files to be install by a PACKAGE.docs or a doc-base file
<balloons> Noskcaj,  there are 2 sets of docs.. the ubuntu-ui-toolkit docs build by dh_auto_build -- docs
<balloons> the second is the docs I've added.. in theory I don't need them packaged at all.. I would just like the error to go away so I can land the branch. the docs will be pushed to the web instead
<balloons> however, since there is a docs package I'm not opposed to including them as well
<Noskcaj> i have to go feed some sheep. I'll see if i have time to help when i get back
<balloons> Noskcaj, k
<Noskcaj> I assume i missed something by going offline
<balloons> Noskcaj, k, so yea
<balloons> do I add to the dh_install rules for sphinx too?
<balloons> and how do I fix the errors from my paste?
<Noskcaj> I don't know what "sphinx" is, and by changing when the docs are generated, or having the generated versions in the branch
<Noskcaj> And please make the package native, it makes it easier for us all
<Noskcaj> balloons, I think override_dh_install is what you are looking for
<Noskcaj> or override_dh_auto_build, which seems more suitable
<Noskcaj> I have school now, bye
<balloons> bye Noskcaj ty
#ubuntu-quality 2013-10-30
<Dylan> ppp
<DanChapman> good morning
<jibel> Good morning
<DanChapman> morning jibel
<DanChapman> how are you?
<jibel> Hey DanChapman, I'm fine thanks, and you?
<elfy> morning jibel DanChapman
<DanChapman> jibel, I'm doing good thanks :-)
<DanChapman> morning elfy
<elfy> DanChapman: I've got a week off tomorrow - so you can expect to get your ear bent re autopilot :p
<DanChapman> elfy, sounds good to me. :-)
<elfy> that's one of us then :p
<elfy> autopilot confuses the bejeesus out of me ;)
<DanChapman> elfy lol!
<elfy> DanChapman: elfy when thinking of autopilot ... http://tinyurl.com/ox4ax6o
<elfy> bbl
<DanChapman> elfy lol awesome!!!
<slickymaster> good morning all
<DanChapman> morning slickymaster
<slickymaster> DanChapman: Hi, Dan
<davmor2> Morning all
<elopio> good morning!
<davmor2> morning elopio
<thomi> elfy: anything in particular? I'd love to improve the documentation to help you out
<thomi> hi elopio
<elfy> thomi: hi - not sure what you are referring to :)
<thomi> elfy: "<elfy> autopilot confuses the bejeesus out of me ;)"
<elfy> oh right
<elfy> wellll then thomi
<elfy> I'm only interested in what it can do for Xubuntu :)
<elfy> which last time I looked into it - wasn't very much
<thomi> remind me: Xubuntu uses Gtk?
<elfy> but generally - unless you've got time to dig into m/l's and balloons blogs and the one page I managed to find - there does seem to be a paucity of information for it
<elfy> yep - gtk2/3 in varying amounts
<elfy> thomi: what 'we' are trying to ascertain is whether it's going to be of use to us for automatic testing of anything other than images
<balloons> elfy, thomi has been grooming a rather nice tutorial for a little while now: http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/tutorial/tutorial.html
<elfy> k
<elfy> shame it's not mentioned anywhere then :p
<balloons> that and the api reference, you can't ask for much more http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/api/index.html
<elfy> that's a whole lot more than the last time I looked
<balloons> it is the official documentation, it should be linked from everywhere
<thomi> sorry guys, I'm in a meeting at the moment, so I can't pay much attention, but I'll be back soon
<elfy> balloons: but you know what it is that I'm after from it
<elfy> I'll look at those 2
<balloons> elfy, yes.. I would give you the same advice.. dig in and try it
<elfy> I did that - it never worked ;)
<balloons> DanChapman, has a nice gtk emulator he's spent a bit of time on to make it easier, but don't worry about that for now
<balloons> gtk apps can be finicky, it's not quite as easy with them
 * balloons installs leafpad
<elfy> yep - understood - but that's what we'd be looking at it for
<elfy> I'll be back later - was only really responding to a ping, just got in from work
<elfy> tbh balloons I've never actually managed to get myself past the "Is it going to be of any use to us?" question
<elfy> and nothing that I've found to read has anything to help with that question
<balloons> elfy, we can chat later when you have time, no worries
<balloons> elfy, well it will provide you a way to automatically check packages you care about
<balloons> make sure they aren't broken.. if that's useful or not is up to you I guess :-)
<elfy> I understand that Canonical et al are only really interested in it working for their things - nothing wrong with that
<balloons> we have a number of tests for things we didn't write.. we care about everything we ship in the repos ;-)
<elfy> right - so if I got someone interested in getting it to check things for us - we'd at least get a this is/or isn't broken
<elfy> balloons: you know what I mean :)
<balloons> elfy, you could get feedback on brokeness.. but if you setup as build tests you could prevent the package from getting into the archive
<balloons> let's use an example. Say you want to land the new version of xfce with a new panel. you build the new packages, but the panel tests fail and the panel doesn't build.
<elfy> balloons: my biggest issue is I don't code - so can't see the wood for the trees - so I have to find someone else to possibly waste their time - if you follow my drift
<balloons> it saves you from building and pushing in things that might be broken
<elfy> mm
<elfy> I wonder if any other flavours are bothering
<balloons> autopilot is but a tool, and it's only one tool
<elfy> yea - I understand that - I'm just trying to get a really basic understanding so I can at least make a half-informed decision on how far to run with it
<elfy> and nothing that I've read is at that level - it's all how to build testcases
<elfy> but gtg now for a bit
<balloons> well building a testing infastructure or not lol is not going to be in tool docs
<balloons> if you want it, it can be done, and here's some tools we use to do it (but it's not the only way)
<samgabbay> Hello Everyone Samuel Gabbay Here :)
<samgabbay> seems like everyone is leaving
<elfy> samgabbay: not everyone :)
<samgabbay> elfy: omg i remember you!!!!! so long ago
<elfy> lol - I'm always somewhere :)
<samgabbay> elfy: haha what's new?
 * samgabbay slaps ChanServ around a bit with a large trout
<samgabbay> lol
 * samgabbay slaps elfy around a bit with a large trout
<samgabbay> WAKE UP :D
<balloons> haha
<balloons> someone discovered the trout
<samgabbay> YES!
<samgabbay> well i gotta go :( sorryy
<elfy> very Captain Beefheart
<balloons> thomi, is this fixed in 1.4? https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1209004
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1209004 in Autopilot "Process Manager tries to call Xlib on phablet devices" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<elfy> balloons: I'm back now, if you've got time to chat - but I'm not sure if we'll get anywhere between us - we don't seem to be able to see each other's points very well atm
<elfy> I'll probably hassle dan tomorrow
<balloons> elfy, simply stated reading the autopilot tutorial won't help you at all if you are trying to decide if you want to create a test infrastructure or not
<elfy> yep - I got that far :)
<elfy> I think that what I have to do is get someone to look into for us - luckily I have a suitable candidate in mind :)
<balloons> ok, if you want that, then you have to choose a tool
<thomi> balloons: no, but I had a meeting this morning that included getting the unity8 work scheduled
<thomi> so.. soon :)
<balloons> thomi, :-) ty
<elfy> balloons: choose a tool? what do you mean? is there different tools to do autopilot with?
<balloons> elfy, so for gtk apps you can use mango, ltsp, xpresser, autopilot, sikuli, or something else you write :-)
<balloons> elfy, autopilot is but a tool to test apps.. specifically it will test gtk2/gtk3 and qt apps
<thomi> ..and qml
<thomi> :)
<balloons> and then of course, if you want to test at a different level than a functional or UI level, there's tools for that too
<balloons> ^^ autopilot is not one of those tools, nor is anything I listed above most likely either :-)
<balloons> elfy, I've either confused you or you get it all perfectly.. I'll guess the former
<elfy> :p
<elfy> I'll have a read when I'm more awake I think
<elopio> balloons: who develops the rss ?
<balloons> elopio, ohh right.. what issues are you having?
<elopio> balloons: there's a test that adds a topic name, and then looks for it on the tabs.
<elopio> but the topic is not added to the tabs.
<balloons> mm, yes, ok.
<elopio> I'm wondering if the test is outdated, or it's a real bug.
<balloons> well at one point the topic was added
<balloons> rss reader has historically just broken the tests with UI changes
 * balloons launches rss reader
<balloons> elopio, yes, see the topics are all tabs at the top
<balloons> elopio, so I would call that a bug
<elopio> balloons: ack.
<elopio> I'm going to have lunch, and then back to finish that.
<balloons> doug5, bonsoir mon ami
<balloons> Letozaf_, buonasera
<Letozaf_> balloons, buonasera :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, you are international you know all languages
<doug5> balloons, bonsoir! :-)
<doug5> balloons, so...what's next?
<doug5> Letozaf_, ciao Carla :-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, I'm just laughing because doug5 was lamenting learning french.. I thought I would tease him a little
<doug5> balloons, lol
<Letozaf_> doug5, ciao Andrea :D
<balloons> doug5, well I just asked for all of your tests to get pulled into the latest images, so reports.qa.ubuntu.com should turn green for calendar :-)
<doug5> balloons, cool
<balloons> fingers crossed tomorrow or the next day they'll pull it
<balloons> as far as what's next, well, there's some other apps that look like they are having some issues
<balloons> I myself was looking at file manager, and elopio was looking at rssreader, and looking for you Letozaf_ :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, looking for me ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, here I am, sorry I missed a couple of days >:P
<balloons> Letozaf_, lol, no worries! he was just wondering about the rss reader tests.. they were failing, but they found a bug in the app
<balloons> just doing there job ;-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! I feel better now, I was wondering why they were failing
<Letozaf_> balloons, by the way should I install autopilot 1.4 ? I am still running 1.3
<Letozaf_> balloons, or is it better to wait
<Letozaf_> balloons, I see that to get autopilot 1.4 you need to get it from a PPA
<Letozaf_> balloons, ppa:autopilot/experimental  isn't it ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, I still have 1.3 installed locally
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok fine I was wondering what you guys where using
<Letozaf_> balloons, have you got Trusty  ?
<balloons> yes, running trusty
<balloons> it's still 1.3 in the repo
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I saw it
<balloons> doug5, as far as what's next, are you interested in doing something besides core apps tests?
<doug5> balloons, yep sure
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases#Needed_autopilot_tests
<Letozaf_> balloons, I suppose I will have to wait for the rssreade app bug to get fixed, so maybe I can do something else,meanwhile
<balloons> doug5, Letozaf_ yes I was just looking at what still needs written
<balloons> it would be useful to give Dan a hand on the ubiquity tests for sure
<doug5> balloons, I'll take a look at ubiquity, thx
<Noskcaj> balloons, feel free to point people to testdrive too, because my glade is broken, and dan, dustin and andres are all too busy to finish the gtk3 port
<doug5> balloons, if there is something that comes out on the qml apps and you need help, just assign it to me
<balloons> doug5, excellent thank you..
<balloons> doug5, for the moment I don't think anything new is needed (at least not noted in a bug), but you can always debug and fix issues
<balloons> or hack on ubiquity :-)
<balloons> dan's post is a good intro: http://www.ubuntuhackers.com/ramping-up-automating-ubiquity/
<doug5> balloons, one thing I could do is to improve clock-app test case on search location
<doug5> balloons, and start with ubiquity, yes
<balloons> doug5, basically we need additional image tests automated
<doug5> balloons, makes sense :-)
<balloons> doug5, everything you see here, if possible, we want to automate
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/305/builds/55927/testcases
<balloons> this page is the wip project page for everything https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/AutomatedTesting/ubiquity
<balloons> you can see our raw pad notes from a few weeks ago
<balloons> we discuss each of the tests we don't yet have automated tests for and what we think we can automate, etc
<doug5> balloons, can I ask Dan if I have questions?
<balloons> doug5, yes of course.. you can ask me questions as well.. but Dan is the guy to ask if he's around :-)
<doug5> balloons, ok :-) I have to go, see you guys
<balloons> doug5, see you.. thanks again!
<doug5> balloons, np, it's fun working on these things :-)
<balloons> indeed.. a little addicting eh? you've got a good knack for writing them.. it's great
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was reading about Ubiquity tests, can I use Trusty ISO's too ? or is it better to stick with Saucy ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes, go for it.. the iso shouldn't matter for test writing, but why not use trusty, as that's what we intend t test ;-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, well yes you're right!
<Letozaf_> balloons, nice it started running a test on Saucy (I'm still downloading Trusty) Dan did a great job! let's see what happens ...
#ubuntu-quality 2013-10-31
<slickymaster> good morning all
<davmor2> Morning all
<slickymaster> morning davmor2 :)
<samgabbay> Hello World
<elfy> o/
<DanChapman> afternoon elfy
<elfy> DanChapman: hi there :)
<elfy> I was after you this morning then I got called to work ...
<elfy> now I'm up to my eyes in other stuff :)
<DanChapman> elfy lol they called you in on your holiday??
<elfy> DanChapman: oh - no, not holiday - I only work part time unfortunately - week on, week off - and the other one is a bit ummm work shy ;)
<samgabbay> back
 * samgabbay slaps elfy around a bit with a large trout
<elfy> I'm often working during my week off - good for the wallet at least :)
<elfy> being an old hippy elfy rarely responds to threats of mild violence with fish
<DanChapman> elfy ahhh i see :-)
<DanChapman> elfy lol
<samgabbay> LOL
<samgabbay> how are ya dan
<DanChapman> samgabbay, good thanks. you?
<samgabbay> DanChapman: meh the susual high school failing life
<elfy> wait till you're my age looking back at school with fond memories of not having to work ;)
<samgabbay> elfy: i really hate school at the moment :/ my marks are dying in math and its problimatic
<knome> samgabbay, that's much better than being unmotivated for/at work, believe me :)
<elfy> :)
<samgabbay> knome: how is that better? its terrible i wish i was already a developer/software engineer/hacker
<samgabbay> its jsut making me more and more depressed diggin down a grave
<knome> once you get unmotivated in work, you realize you're going to have to keep going on for the rest of your life
<elfy> which goes reaaaaaaaaaaly slowly at that point ...
<knome>  KZyep
<knome> hmm
<knome> where did that extra crap appear from
<samgabbay> your right but if you like doing what you do then whats the problem?
<elfy> knome: you're end somewhere :p
<knome> samgabbay, i like what i'm doing, but still, sometimes...
<knome> samgabbay, and you shouldn't be too certain you'll get a job you'll love doing
<knome> not trying to push you down, just make you realize that studying is actually quite cool.
<samgabbay> knome: thts for sure but when you try your best and you fail then theres a problem i goto tutoring for math and it just does not help
<samgabbay> jesus the #ubuntu is very............annoying
<knome> samgabbay, imagine the situation where you're an entrepreneur working on yourself, and you keep failing and being unmotivated for the work... who are you gonna call? (no, ghostbusters are not able to help here)
<samgabbay> knome: your right. but i feel right now that im just digging a grave of depression due to all the tests i have failed so far :(
<samgabbay> man my life is falling appart
<elfy> really not the time nor place to get into that sort of thing - you have no idea what issues other people are dealing with in their lives
<samgabbay> your right :/ i jsut wish everything went better for em
<knome> let's all remember that feelings are all subjective... and try to understand and empathize each other :)
<samgabbay> your rigt knome
<samgabbay> like said, i just wish everything went better
<jpds> samgabbay: When you're going through a low period, things can only get better.
<samgabbay> jpds: thanks i just really hope i dont fail my whole school year
 * samgabbay slaps ChanServ around a bit with a large trout
<jpds> Not the end of the world.
<samgabbay> jpds: if i fail? yes it would be a discrase to my whole family
<knome> every failure is a learning experience.
<knome> and a good one at that.
<samgabbay> i already failed grade to im in high school now i really cannot fail
<samgabbay> Yepppp
<samgabbay> anyone know a completly off topic chat thread on the ubuntu irc? otehr than #offtopic
<knome> samgabbay, #ubuntu-offtopic ##defocus
<balloons>  samgabbay #ubuntu-forums :-)
 * balloons ducks
<elfy> balloons: well that was a fail then
<samgabbay> thanks :D
<elfy> the channel is #ubuntuforums ;)
 * balloons was successful at drawing out elfy !
<elfy> lol
<samgabbay> got in Hahah
<elfy> I'll be there shortly to kick ban you for no reason ...
<samgabbay> ME? :(
<elfy> yep
<elfy> why not - it is offtopic :)
<elfy> and forum admins run it with a rod of chocolate
<samgabbay> WHy ban me :( im soo lonley
<elfy> :)
<samgabbay> elfy is not nice :(
<elfy> people will talk to you in there probably
<knome> samgabbay, don't mind him, he's just a grumpy old man
<elfy> :)
<elfy> samgabbay: that channel is mostly offtopic unless someone has a forum issue then it's not
<samgabbay> knome: fine i wont :D
<samgabbay> elfy: YAY FINALLY SOCIETY LOL
<samgabbay> Oomg the deoff is like: we have a heart! i laughed hard at thaat
<balloons> samgabbay, it's good to have a nice laugh in those places. enjoy yourself
<samgabbay> balloons: thanks man how you been?
<elfy> I thought I'd banned balloons
<samgabbay> elfy: poor balloons :(
<balloons> I have other ip's...
<balloons> samgabbay, you have to know how to bribe the forums guys
 * balloons hands forestpiskie a chocolate cookie. It's still slighty warm from the oven
<samgabbay> balloons: LOL
<samgabbay> balloons: im too innocent to be in trouble ;)
<elfy> mmmm chocolate
<samgabbay> hwo do you do the *balloons hands thing
<samgabbay> >
<samgabbay> elfy: ?
<elfy> /me
<elfy> then type what you want to say
 * samgabbay gives everyone cookies :)
<elopio> good morning
<samgabbay> G O O D  M O R N I N G @ELOPIO
<elopio> hello samgabbay
<samgabbay> Hola :D
<samgabbay> gtg baii
<senan> DanChapman, Hello :D
<balloons> hello senan
<DanChapman> heya senan :-) how are you?
<DanChapman> afternoon balloons :-)
<senan> DanChapman,balloons : helloo.. I'm good.. how about you ?
<balloons> I'm going well, thank you
<senan> DanChapman, Thanks for reviewing the code and for the comments :)
<senan> DanChapman, so basically I should check whether the title is null instead of verifying the text right ?
<senan> balloons, I'm into testing in my day job :)
<balloons> senan, nice
<senan> balloons, they hired me as .net developer.. since there was no project.. I asked for test automation.. no dealing with SAP and QTP
<balloons> ohh.. nice.. what tools are you using?
<senan> balloons, QTP
<DanChapman> senan, im great thanks.  The choice of which way to test the title is entirely your choice. The majority of the other Gtk tests I think stick with english as the locale so if you prefer that way then do that if it makes writing the tests easier.  I just threw the any locale suggestion out there in case you wanted to go that route :-)
<senan> DanChapman, I should have used analyzer instead of analyser :)
<senan> DanChapman, I didnt understand completely your second comment :(
<DanChapman> senan so the first half of all the other 3 tests are pretty much the same. Click on the cog button, then select a menutitem and so on... You could break that out into a seperate function and say pass in the action_name of the menuitem you want. Does that make sense?
<senan> DanChapman, No :(
<senan> DanChapman, Still I'm missing something
<senan> DanChapman, But the scan folder is a functionality right.. so we should cover the entire path one test correct ?
<DanChapman> senan don't worry we will get there. :-) It will probably be easier to explain it better in another comment in the review.
<senan> DanChapman,  sorry Dan.. sorry for asking silly questions :)
<DanChapman> senan, yes we should cover the entire process to scan a folder. Let me just go an write another comment :)
<senan> DanChapman, OK, that will be very helpful .. thanks
<senan> DanChapman, the scan remote folder is launching a Nautilus Connect to server dialog, that i am not able to catch
<samgabbay> guys whats the ubuntuforum hashtag?
<DanChapman> senan ive left a comment :-)
<samgabbay> 0.o
<senan> DanChapman, Thank you
<samgabbay> DanChapman: does nickolas staggs ever come on this irc
<balloons> never!
<DanChapman> samgabbay, ^^
<samgabbay> wait wait wait
<samgabbay> whats nicks username?
<samgabbay> im so curious
<DanChapman> lol
<balloons> I'll only give you one guess
<samgabbay> Go!
 * DanChapman points at balloons 
<balloons> DanChapman wins :-) but he wasn't guessing, so ... no prize!
<elfy> points mean prizes
 * DanChapman didn't want one anyway ;-p
 * elfy got a cookie earlier
<elfy> #proud
<DanChapman> LOL
<elfy> oh shoot
<samgabbay> WAIT NICK IS BALOONS?
<samgabbay> 0.0
<elfy> no he didn't - forestpiskie got it - he never ever shares with me
<elfy> samgabbay: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT
<samgabbay> sowy
<samgabbay> so baloons is nick
<samgabbay> 0.0
<samgabbay> Haiii
<balloons> forestpiskie isn't supposed to share with elfy
<samgabbay> hai nickolas :D
<balloons> hi
<samgabbay> wait so you know me dont you?
 * samgabbay feels very known :D
<elfy> so it seems the restart button issue I had is fixed - only one way to test that :p
<samgabbay> balloons: so you know me correct?
<balloons> samgabbay, tes
<balloons> *yes
<samgabbay123> i cant log in no more
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hello
<balloons> Letozaf_, :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, howzit?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yesterday I ran a ubiquity autopilot test and got this output at the end: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6337570/
<Letozaf_> balloons, got those strange zero length files in the ubiquity-autopilot-runner directory
<Letozaf_> balloons, has this ever happened to you guys ?
<balloons> I see...
<balloons> wild
<Letozaf_> balloons, anyway it was the first time I launched it I will try again today and see if it happens again
<Letozaf_> balloons, I commented the VNC part so to see what was going on with qemu
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will let you know if it happens again
<balloons> Letozaf_, kk.. you going to try and work on a test to install ? :-p
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am trying to see if I am able to :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, if I am I will :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, it would be nice to
<balloons> Letozaf_, well did you try the vm version?
<balloons> that's how I've done it
<balloons> basically boot a vm to a live session
<Letozaf_> balloons, not yet, yesterday I had time just to try the first way
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I saw that other way to do the tests
<Letozaf_> balloons, is it better that way ?
<balloons> well, it's simply the way I've done it :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok so I will try it this evening
<balloons> k.. if Dan was around he might have more info on the test runner
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will first try the vm version and if I can make it this evening see if that "thing" happens to me again
<balloons> yes.. the vm I find makes it easy to develop the scripts
<balloons> you can run it live, make changes, and do it again
<Letozaf_> balloons, sounds good
<Letozaf_> balloons, what about rssreader app's bug, do you know if it has been fixed ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, but do you install on a VM o run a live on a VM ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bug/1246501
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1246501 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "Adding a new topic doesn't add the tab" [Undecided,New]
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks so I can see when it-s fixed
<Letozaf_> balloons, have you tried Trusty live lately ?
<balloons> the livecd? no
<Letozaf_> balloons, well I was trying to run Trusty live for the ubiquity autopilot tests, but I cannot open Software & Updates, it just doesn't open
<balloons> Letozaf_, you mean to add the repo?
<Letozaf_> balloons, not even opening software center and selecting software sources from the Edit menu
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<Letozaf_> balloons, think it's a bug but maybe it still early for Trusty to report bugs, I don't knwo
<Letozaf_> sorry know
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes it's Trusty's bug on Saucy live it works
<balloons> nice..
<balloons> well, you can manually add the repo
<balloons> sudo add-apt-repository
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes, but do I have to report it or is it too early to ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, you can report it manually
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
#ubuntu-quality 2013-11-01
<davmor2> Morning all
<elfy> morning davmor2
<DanChapman> morning davmor2 and elfy
<elfy> DanChapman: when you're about with a few minutes ...
<elfy> aaah should learn to either touchtype or look up before entering lol
<DanChapman> elfy, i've got some time now, so fire away :-)
<elfy> ok - really is quite simple - autopilot and the tests we're hoping to be running by milestones
<elfy> what 'exactly' will this be testing?
<elfy> will it just test that the image is ok and runs?
<elfy> will it test that an image will install properly?
<elfy> what about things like resizing testing?
<DanChapman> elfy it will test all of the above. Basically the tests cover multiple aspects of the install so pretty much follows the same processes as the current manual tests do.  So checking each  page has the correct entries,labels, images etc  which varies depending on the install scenario i.e lvm, manual partition etc. The plan is to cover all possible scenarios so resize testing is the next on my list.
<elfy> ok - thanks DanChapman - I'm planning trusty and just needed to know that
<elfy> so - the test 'should' cover, at some point, all the current scenarios
<DanChapman> now the tests atm only cover up till the installation is finished and the VM is then shutdown so there is no tests for testing the install after a reboot. But i think there is plans to do a reboot and say run the desktop autopilot tests or some other tests to check the installation was successful in that respect
<elfy> DanChapman: ok
<DanChapman> yes at 'some point' they should cover all feasible scenarios :-)
<elfy> :)
<elfy> we'll still want at least some eyes on it
<elfy> but knowing that it has been at least tested will be a bit of a load off of shoulders
<DanChapman> elfy indeed, manual testing will always be needed :-)
<elfy> yep
<elfy> DanChapman: seems that I've got some takers for app autopilots for us as well
 * elfy wants quietly brush that off his hands ... 
<DanChapman> elfy, nice! We need more folks writing tests for the desktop apps
<elfy> yea indeed - and 'we' need them writing tests for things that aren't phone :)
<elfy> just like the manual test situation I suspect we'll be up near the front again lol
<elopio> hello.
<samgabbay> Hello World Of Ubuntu! Hello Ubuntunians and Canocalians
#ubuntu-quality 2013-11-02
<PhilDick> anyone available to help me understand testdrive-gtk?
<Noskcaj> PhilDick, I'm the maintainer, so sure
<Noskcaj> The two identical looking entries are probably i386 (32-bit) and amd64 (64-bit)
<PhilDick> thanks Noskcaj... neither work
<PhilDick> I have VirtualBox installed... it says cache empty.
<Noskcaj> You have to download the iso first. tick the box then click "sync"
<Noskcaj> And make sure that the VM is set to virtualbox, in the preference dialog
<PhilDick> Gotcha, I was downloading iso now, saw where I could point it at an iso
<PhilDick> thanks for the time/response, I wish I had time to track all the answers down myself, but am trying to get active ASAP.
<Noskcaj> PhilDick, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Testdrive has most of the info. If you can add screenshots, please do
<Noskcaj> Some videos guides: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMfoypEyUFq8TDjSwxswjGw
<PhilDick> Thanks, I'll try to be active enough to share back to wikis, figure my learning curve could be shared... right now I'm dumping notes in an abiword file, on my testing partition (where I'm going to setup testdrive) while I wait for my dayjob workstation to reboot...
<Noskcaj> And the classroom session logs:  figure my learning curve could be shared... right now I'm dumping notes in an abiword file, on my testing partition (where I'm going to setup testdrive) while I wait for my dayjob workstation to reboot...
<PhilDick> and catch.com seems to be down, which doesn't help
<Noskcaj> crap, stupid xchat
<Noskcaj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy
<PhilDick> at least emailing myself is always an option... ;)
<Noskcaj> PhilDick, When iso testing, don't expect much to work this month. All the funny bugs appear at the start of the cycle
<PhilDick> I don't expect it to go smoothly, but I hope to learn how to do this stuff now so I can contribute when development gets more meaty.
<PhilDick> afk, brb
<Noskcaj> bye
#ubuntu-quality 2013-11-03
<ztrainjetsfan> Hey I have a bug to report from the install of trusty. When trying to install trusty when you are given the chance to attach a ubuntu one account to the install it stalls after clicking continue
<Noskcaj> ztrainjetsfan, Was your internet connected?
<ztrainjetsfan> Yes
<Noskcaj> Then i am out of ideas, thanks for the info though. Maybe try search for the error on launchpad?
<ztrainjetsfan> Ok, thank you. Also, the install works when you just skip that step
<Noskcaj> yeah, it's meant to be optional
<elfy>  /chanopt confmode off
<alexbh> Hi, i just downloaded the daily of 20131103... I ran it as Live USB but there is an issue with the graphic interface
<melodie> hi ubuntu-quality people
<elfy> evening melodie
<melodie> hi elfy, could someone help me decide if opening a new bug report for this reason is the right thing? I was first wondering if my question was relevant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zram-config/+bug/1247496
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1246664 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1247496 "Buffer I/O error on device zram0, logical block 515067"" [Medium,Confirmed]
<melodie> "While I am here, I do have a question: shouldn't an init config file have a "stop" line after the "start" line?"
<melodie> because I am unsure about the possible consequences of that line missing, if it can have any consequence
<melodie> I thought I would come ask here, perhaps some people with dev knowledge would be here and able to tell me?
<melodie> dev knowledge and upstart insights
<elfy> I'm neither of those :)
<TheLordOfTime> lol elfy
<elfy> thanks for the support :p
<elfy> melodie: as far as the whether to start a new bug for a duplicate - I guess no unless it's different bug
<melodie> elfy I am not talking about the duplicate
<melodie> I was seeking for a duplicate, didn't find one, I posted, but there is a duplicate I had not seen, end of line, new question:
<melodie> "While I am here, I do have a question: shouldn't an init config file have a "stop" line after the "start" line?"
<melodie> and this man tells me to open a new bug report for the stop start lines
<melodie> so my question to you is simple: is that lack of a stop line in the script possibly the cause of issues in the way zram behavior creates freezes and crashes in the X session?
<elfy> I've no idea - I did say I've no knowledge of dev or upstart
<melodie> if it can cause malfunctions in the session, then I think it would not be relevant to create a separate bug report for this
<melodie> I might have to ask at #ubuntu-devel then?
<elfy> nor do I have any knowledge of zram - we don't use it
<elfy> melodie: that's probably where I'd start
<melodie> elfy thanks!
<elfy> welcome
<melodie> bbl
#ubuntu-quality 2014-10-27
<elfy> balloons: hi - any idea when the trackers will have things on them?
<elopio> good morning qa team.
<dkessel> hey elopio :)
<dkessel> balloons: did you get yesterday's pings?
<elfy> or today's ;)
<elfy> infinity: hi - so now it all starts again, with balloons being afk - not really sure who to ask, but how do we get vivid images up on tracker - or is it all in hand - in which case I'll let it just all turn up
<elfy> sorry for picking you - wasn't sure who else to ask :)
<elfy> thought I was in -release as well ...
<infinity> elfy: It'll happen when it happens, nothing you need to do.
<infinity> elfy: Colin and are are taking a day or two off post-release, but we'll get the build going soon.
<elfy> okey doke - I thought as much, just though I would I check that's all
<elfy> infinity: and a well earned break too :)
<Nothing_Much> I can't find any cases for 15.04 yet..
#ubuntu-quality 2014-10-28
<pitti> Good morning
<dkessel> good morning pitti :)
<pitti> hey dkessel, wie gehts?
<dkessel> pitti: gut, danke :) ich hoffe dir auch
<pitti> dkessel: danke, geht so; noch ein bisschen jetlag
<dkessel> pitti: hab dich mit der einhorn-maske auf dem kopf gar nicht erkannt :)
<pitti> haha
<pitti> elfy: was https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-weather-plugin/+bug/1377612/comments/21 testing the package from -proposed? that's not quite clear
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1377612 in Xfce4 weather plugin "[SRU] Plugin needs updated for locationforecast-1.2" [Medium,Confirmed]
<brainwash> can anyone please take a look at bug 1365965 ? a package needs to be created from the debdiff and then uploaded to -proposed
<ubot5> bug 1365965 in xfdesktop4 (Ubuntu) "[MRE] Please update xfdesktop4 to 4.11.8 in Trusty" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365965
<bluesabre> brainwash: a package was already created and uploaded, only needs to be accepted into -proposed
<brainwash> where can I see this info?
<bluesabre> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<bluesabre> The status is set to "In Progress"
<bluesabre> you can also ask me, since I handle nearly all of the xubuntu uploads
<pitti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=1 FTR
<pitti> (change release as appropriate)
<bluesabre> and that
<bluesabre> :)
<bluesabre> in a rush to get out the door and to work, bbl
<brainwash> oh, so you've uploaded it.. which makes sense after thinking about it
<elfy> pitti: ack - from -proposed - worked fine
#ubuntu-quality 2014-10-29
<dkessel> hey there quality. how are you today? :)
<slickymasterWork> hey dkessel, morning
<pitti> plars: hey Paul, how are you?
<plars> pitti: traveling this week, and not normally connected - sorry I missed your ping
<plars> pitti: I saw you mention somewhere that there are some updates to adt but haven't had a chance to try it again since we talked last week. I hope to get back to that again soon
#ubuntu-quality 2014-10-30
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> plars: no worries; I'll mail you
<elfy> morning pitti
<pitti> hey elfy
<dkessel> good morning pitti elfy :)
<pitti> hey dkessel
<balloons> morning everyone :-)
<dkessel> hey there balloons ! ;) good afternoon
<dkessel> still crawling through this week's pings? ;)
<balloons> dkessel, you bet.. lots of catching up
<elfy> hi balloons - somewhere easy to start - trackers both give 403's ;)
<elfy> and welcome back too :D
<balloons> yikes.. thank you :-)
<elfy> knome did do an RT for it - https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=25685
<elfy> which is marked as resolved ...
<elfy> "*.qa.ubuntu.com are currently offline while we investigate an issue, IS
<elfy> are working to restore service as soon as possible."
<elfy> not quite sure how that could be called resolved :p
<balloons> yes I saw that
<dkessel> i hope this is not related - i read about this drupal security advisory... they say recommend every drupal based system that wasn't patched within hours should be considered infected and should be set up again from scratch... http://www.zdnet.com/drupal-warns-unless-you-patched-within-seven-hours-youre-hacked-7000035219/
<brendand> dkessel, that's exactly it
<brendand> balloons, drupal :P
<balloons> brendand, yes but they were notified..
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<balloons> crazy day to come back.. how are you?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah, I am fine and you ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, just one question: do you think it's ok to upgrade to Vivid for autopilot tests?
<thomi> Letozaf_: what could possibly go wrong?
<Letozaf_> thomi, don't know :P that's why I am asking :-) never know
<thomi> Sorry, I forgot to add my sarcastric. Here it is: *
<Letozaf_> thomi, lol
<thomi> in all seriousness though: It
<elfy> balloons: got a quick question, got someone that's hopefully going to crack on with autopilot tests for Xubuntu - if we assume that we get that - how do they get run?
<thomi> 's a good thing to do, but always risky
<thomi> especially this early in the cycle
<balloons> Letozaf_, I've not upgrade to vivid yet, and do to my internet constraints atm, I'm unlikely to for a few weeks.. That will be a first for me :-)
<balloons> running on stable for so long
<elfy> lol
 * balloons finally sent a mail about the *.qa.ubuntu.com sites
<balloons> sorry for the delay in getting that information out, and indeed thanks for filing the RT knome
<balloons> elfy, how do they run? You mean how can you get them running during package builds or ?
<balloons> if you get testsuites I would suggest getting them into the xubuntu packages themselves as autopkgtests I think
<elfy> ok - and then what causes them to run
 * balloons quotes thomi on what could go wrong. '*'
<balloons> elfy, so everytime the package would be built, or a package which depends on it
<Letozaf_> balloons, thomi I could upgrade to Vivid :P I love seeing new things :P if I've got problems I can always use my notebook I will leave that on Utopi, what do you guys thindk ?
<balloons> if the tests fail the offending package would be flagged
<Letozaf_> Utopic
<Letozaf_> think
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes go for it.. the sooner we hear about issues the better, and leaving one on utopic for sanity and work sake is a good idea
<elfy> balloons: and that flag shows on jenkins ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, great :-)
<balloons> elfy, well yes.. properly speaking it would show as a failure on jenkins
<elfy> ok cool - thanks balloons :)
<balloons> elfy, pitti and jibel are the caretakers there and they can help once you have something ready
<elfy> that'll do for now, didn't want to get into a position with something working and then it be a case of we only do Ubuntu autotests :)
<knome> balloons, np.
<dkessel> balloons: i just did two MPs for ubuntu-qa-website
<balloons> dkessel, :-) you rock!
 * balloons rushes off to look
<dkessel> bbl
<balloons> looks good, I'll have to check it out on my test instance as well
<balloons> should we have knome do a php code review :p
 * balloons couldn't help himmself
<knome> huhu
<knome> well i can do that, but if it's related to drupal... i don't know much about that
<knome> don't see anything fishy there, but a few comments on consistency:
<knome> i'd use $date_from and $date_to
<knome> and use the same quotes everywhere, either '' or ""
<knome> dkessel, balloons ^
<balloons> knome, dkessel I believe single quotes should be used anywhere they can be. double quotes should be reserved for when it's needed
<knome> they are never "needed"
<knome> ^ see what i did there!
 * balloons slow claps
<knome> so what else?
<balloons> we should test it.. are we all ok with expanding the testcase by default as well?
<balloons> I'm all for it, but . . .
<knome> heh, yeah
<knome> i also went ahead and created the vivid series before the trackers went down
<dkessel> OK I will do those changes, on the weekend probably. Single quotes and more consistent naming
<balloons> dkessel, perfect. I'll plan to test Monday and hopefully the tracker will be up for a depolyment
<knome> balloons, so what are your broader plans for vivid?
<balloons> knome, I plan to plan. That is, the UOS in a couple weeks will fill things in
<knome> :P
<knome> aha
<balloons> yes, they line up properly with releases now so we can have some saner conversations
<balloons> that said, this manual testing tools efforts plays a part.. a pretty good one
<balloons> *big one
<knome> :)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-10-31
<dkessel> ubot5, how are you doing?
<ubot5> dkessel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dkessel> ubot5, come on :)
<knome> dkessel, lonely?
<dkessel> knome: amazed how quiet it is in here
<knome> dkessel, it's compensated by the very high-traffic mailing list
<slickymasterWork> lol, pitti takes care of that :)
<knome> slickymasterWork, that wasn't what i was referring to...
<elopio> ping ubuntu-qa: review please: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/unity8/remove_autopilot_tests_for_alternate_helper_paths/+merge/239428
<om26er_> elopio, I will.
<elopio> thanks om26er_
<elopio> om26er_: thanks for the review. But please don't top-approve any of these branches.
<elopio> the idea is to get a review by a developer so they start getting ownership of the tests.
<om26er_> elopio, Sure.
<plars> pitti: I never saw an email from you I think, does autopkgtest_3.6pitti3_all.deb have all your latest stuff in it?
#ubuntu-quality 2014-11-01
<pitti> plars: no, autopkgtest 3.7 in sid and vivid-proposed
<pitti> plars: indeed I didn't mail yet as I wanted to wait until it's in vivid, and there's one more click issue to fix
<dkessel> pitti: guten morgen! Is this the most up-to-date info on running desktop autopilot tests using autopkgtest? http://www.piware.de/2013/08/run-autopilot-test-in-autopkgtest/ . I am looking for some kind of convention to use so one doesn't have to write those boilerplate shell scripts each time.
#ubuntu-quality 2015-10-26
<slickymasterWork> flocculant -> https://code.launchpad.net/~flocculant/ubuntu-manual-tests/1508810-12/+merge/275640
<slickymasterWork> all done
<flocculant> slickymasterWork: awesome - cheers :)
<flocculant> means they'll be ready for daily landing tomorrow hopefully \o/
<flexiondotorg> balloons, Do you have a moment?
<balloons> flexiondotorg, yes
<flocculant> balloons: happy post-release Monday :)
<balloons> flocculant, thanks, same to you
<flocculant> :)
<balloons> now it's prep time for the LTS, and as part of that, UOS
<flocculant> I've been prepping for LTS for a couple of weeks ;)
<balloons> you are always ahead of the game. I've seen the work on the manual tests. I really appreciate that
<flocculant> balloons: iso's should be up tomorrow - and we're pushing package testing this cycle - so that was necessary :)
<flocculant> less iso testing - jit and just enough :p
<balloons> I think that's a saner approach. Are you skipping any milestones then?
<flocculant> a1
<flocculant> but a2 really depends on how different that is from wily
<flocculant> balloons: yep - we do have some new things, but mostly a bug fix cycle, and looking for our people to find usability issues to try and make the experience *nicer*
<flocculant> obviously if we can get somewhere with jenkins and iso's that's going to make life a whole lot easier - at least we know it installs at that point
<balloons> flocculant, yea, nuclearbob isn't feeling well today, but he owes us an update on what's happening. As far as I know there's still just one niggling lvm issue to work out, but things should be running
<flocculant> cool
<Pharmasolin> Hello everyone
<flocculant> hi
<Pharmasolin> For 16.04 needed some testcases or some tests on qa tracker with reports?
<flocculant> Pharmasolin: not sure I understand what you mean
<balloons> hello Pharmasolin
<Pharmasolin> I want to help in 16.04 testing, and i want to know where i can help :)
<Pharmasolin> flocculant: forget to mention
<flocculant> aah right
<flocculant> ok - well if you want to help with testcases - ubuntu studio might like some help
<flocculant> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-studio-devel/2015-October/006970.html
<Pharmasolin> flocculant: thanks
<flocculant> balloons: pingaling - never used orca - but I assume it's installable in more than ubuntu and works
<flocculant> ?
<flocculant> nvm - silly question :D
<brendand> elopio, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22588/user-level-testing-for-ubuntu-phone/, please attend :)
<balloons> flocculant, it's the screenreader
<balloons> it's on every iso
<flocculant> yea - you missed the nvm comment :)
<balloons> speaking of sessions; http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22587/1604-lts-desktop-qa-plan/
<flocculant> " we have to ensure " or " we have to be assured"
<flocculant> depends what you want to say :)
<elopio> brendand: sure.
#ubuntu-quality 2015-10-27
<flocculant> balloons: on testcases at the bottom we add the If all actions produce the expected results blurb
<flocculant> and file a bug. <- this file a bug fails - did it work once? is it expected to work?
<balloons> really, it fails?
<flocculant> well it doesn't fail to *do* something
<flocculant> hang on - screeny and a 1000 words
<balloons> i'm looking
<balloons> ohh right, I understand
<balloons> it's to the anchor
<flocculant> this ? http://i.imgur.com/VNt36Jl.png
<balloons> yep. But no one fills that out or maintains it
<balloons> hmmm
<flocculant> ok - so really it needs to go I guess
<balloons> well, you could fill out the bug info for each
<flocculant> where?
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/products/40/edit
<flocculant> omg
<balloons> each product would need to have the info in there. I'm curious about what the best way to fix the issue is.
<balloons> remove the hyperlink, or bug instructions in there
<balloons> conversely on the package tracker, it too will be confusing if not filled out
<flocculant> yep - that's what I was asked :)
<flocculant> well while I might add instructions to xubuntu things - I'd rather mail my testers and say ignore that :p
<flocculant> balloons: off to work again - just looked at my iso.tracker - not sure what I've not done - but the testcases aren't showing up :(
<balloons> flocculant, yea I saw the same thing. Typically the iso tracker should push new builds itself via script
<balloons> I usually give it a week to see the first images
<balloons> I guess have a think flocculant about what you might put in xubuntu products. We'd need someting generic enough to cover all products, plus add it to any new products
<balloons> Again, I'm not quite sure what to do with it
<flocculant> balloons: well - I do have that situation covered on our in-house stuff
<flocculant> it's just that someone asked - first time in however long
<flocculant> balloons: if you could spend 30 seconds on https://code.launchpad.net/~flocculant/ubuntu-manual-tests/1510539/+merge/275893 for me that would be awesome :)
<slickymasterWork> flocculant, do you want me to review your clearlooks MP?
<balloons> flocculant, commented and approved
<balloons> flocculant, so you don't think we need to update the footer text?
<slickymasterWork> lol balloons, beat me to it
<balloons> slickymaster, :-p
<slickymasterWork> ;)
<balloons> mm is wxl about?
<balloons> and flocculant, slickymasterWork, I guess I can broach this topic with you as well, since you are a captive audience. Would you consider hosting a session on xubuntu for the show and tell track?
<wxl> balloons: trying to coerce me to do a session, i'm assuming? XD
<balloons> I need to mail the xubuntu list, and will do so anyway
<balloons> wxl, of course, of course. I'd like to see some lubuntu sessions again too :-)
<slickymasterWork> unfortunately, I'm unable to do it during work hours balloons
<balloons> Doesn't have to be you, but again, I'll mail the lubuntu list. Would be nice to have some support
<wxl> please do balloons
<balloons> slickymasterWork, no worries. I was just in process of trying to ask, so support for the idea is still nice
<slickymasterWork> :)
<flocculant> balloons: well as I said - I've got quite a bit on reporting bugs at http://xubuntu.org/contribute/qa/
<flocculant> so - that footer to me as it stands is just annoying if someone asks me about it :)
<balloons> flocculant, so you'll just link there.. that makes sense
<balloons> flocculant, ohh.. what I'm trying to get at is, how to best fix it for everyone, since it will be on all testcases; including things not on the isotracker
<flocculant> balloons: well - not sure about the use in that - *some* of our stuff isn't just used by us
<flocculant> balloons: personally if it wasn't such a facepalm inducing task I would suggest removing the text from the footer
<balloons> flocculant, I think i'm in the same boat. Let's just remove the hyperlink
<flocculant> ok - so I'll create a bug and assign it to someone like Nick Skaggs :p
<balloons> :p
<balloons> and ohh lookie; http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/347/builds/105070/buginstructions
<balloons> I'm apparently a good release manager (LOL, or someone is), and put useful info in there
<balloons> never mind, no longer a problem...
 * balloons floats away silently
<flocculant> I suppose we could make the testcase admins aware - ask them to ask people proposing fixes to remove that bit
<balloons> lol.. let's just keep it. And make the product managers put something in there
<balloons> honestly I suppose that is the simplest bit
<balloons> put something in there or don't. Either way, people should still file a bug
<balloons> you could just drop in your url.. would take 2 mins to update your products with it
<flocculant> balloons: yes - for the majority of ours
<balloons> given the fact we'd literally have to update every testcase, and then sync them all as the alternative, I'm backing out of removine it
<flocculant> gnome-calc for instance - only us use the testcase atm - what about in 6 months
<flocculant> ooh
<flocculant> balloons: so there's somewhere I could add it for my testsuites and it shows it for testcases?
<flocculant> balloons: ok - got it - fixed my product now :D
<flocculant> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/350/builds/105268/buginstructions
<balloons> nice. Yep, that solves it nicey i think
<flocculant> balloons: I had awful visions of having to do 50 odd things - hence me assigning you :D
<slickymaster> I don't disagree at all, knome
<slickymaster> ups, wrong channel
<flocculant> balloons: and here I go with another " wouldn't it be good if the tracker did" thing - but wouldn't it be good if there was a different color for a bug once it's fixed
<flocculant> :)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-10-28
<balloons> flocculant, are you filing these when you think of them?
<balloons> I know i know, but if you are someone like me, you forget things. I find it much better to write it down
<slickymasterWork> flocculant, bug 1510911
<ubot5> bug 1510911 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "After install completes, Xubuntu 16.04 hangs on reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510911
<flocculant> balloons: I didn't because qa website bugs ;) but bug 1510939
<ubot5> bug 1510939 in Ubuntu QA Website "Bug colours" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510939
<balloons> afternoon to you
<flocculant> slickymasterWork: ok - thanks, I'll check later to see if it's globalbuntu
<flocculant> balloons: :)
<akxwi-dave> Testing pidgin
<flocculant> slickymasterWork: I think that's probably tied up with the same as bug 1447038 - I certainly haven't been able to successfully reboot vbox from a clean install
<ubot5> bug 1447038 in casper (Ubuntu) "Shutdown/Restart of live session guest does not work in Virtualbox or VMWare" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1447038
<flocculant> had stopped reporting vb issues tbh
<flocculant> I guess that needs to get fixed for LTS
<slickymasterWork> my thoughts exactly, flocculant
<balloons> vbox can be interesting at times
<slickymasterWork> and a pain most of the times balloons ;)
<balloons> I actually have come around to qemu recently
 * slickymasterWork definitely has to give it a try
<flocculant> balloons: qemu is fine - but if no-one tested with vbox to see it fail - constantly - then devs wouldn't have the first clue that it did fail - constantly ;)
<flocculant> and the qemu thing I tried - but not at all intuitive, had issues making it use something as the place to store that was external
<balloons> flocculant, qemu isn't point and click indeed
<balloons> which is a positive and a negative
<flocculant> also grabs iso's owns them by root and then zsync fails
<flocculant> balloons: well Ubuntu is supposedly for humans ;)
<balloons> yep.. it needs some hand holding, but it can be scripte
<balloons> I was just pointing it out, not recommending someone who needs to run ubuntu in a VM to use it, heh
<flocculant> so all in all - I'd rather fail the iso using vbox - which is what normal people use
<balloons> yep
<flocculant> balloons: yea totally understand - just giving the other opinion :)
<balloons> it's well said
<flocculant> the root owned iso really annoys me - ended up needing to keep seperate ones :)
 * flocculant has the headache from hell
<flocculant> again
<flocculant> cyphermox: so ... virtual box - as much as I understand that you all use qemu and don't see the fail to remove the media issue - are we really going to release LTS with that issue? Given that the likelihood is that *normal* people would use something like virtualbox or vmware
<flocculant> bug 1510911 is the latest one of those - I've changed it from ubiquity to casper - but only because another one is casper
<ubot5> bug 1510911 in casper (Ubuntu) "After install completes, Xubuntu 16.04 hangs on reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510911
<cyphermox> flocculant: well, I'm not sure what other steps we can take to get the CD to eject
<cyphermox> flocculant: is it just that or does Enter not work either?
<flocculant> I doubt if anything has changed since wily - so it just sits there - Enter does nothing, you have to kill the guest
<flocculant> if Enter at least did something that would be better than what there is
<dkessel> bug 1447038 affects me too
<ubot5> bug 1447038 in casper (Ubuntu) "Shutdown/Restart of live session guest does not work in Virtualbox or VMWare" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1447038
<flocculant> dkessel: it will
<flocculant> all of them will
<flocculant> cyphermox: I'm just bringing it up now at the beginning rather than the end of March next :p
<cyphermox> good plan ;)
<flocculant> cyphermox: if I need to "If you install with vbox (or whatever) it will fail to eject - kill the guest, no-one can fix this" after being told that by people who know - then I'm happy to do that
<flocculant> just didn't want it to float about with loads of dupes :)
<flocculant> back to holding my head and moaning pitifully to myself for a bit
<cyphermox> flocculant: I plan on installing some free vmware soonish
<flocculant> cyphermox: don't get me wrong - I ONLY use vm to test dailies and packages now and again, I just know that other people do use it as an actual install
<flocculant> I guess my issue is how it looks to people outside :)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-10-29
<flocculant> balloons: so that was bizarre ... aborted an install, then the stick which I'd used wouldn't boot the second time
<flocculant> also could you approve https://code.launchpad.net/~flocculant/ubuntu-manual-tests/1511324/+merge/276102
<knome> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNe5npkid-s
<flocculant> always good :D
<flocculant> knome: if you have a minute you could do that MP :)
<knome> flocculant, shouldn't it be Ctrl+L and not Ctrl +L
<knome> :P
<flocculant> not as worried about that as someone digging porn out of that samples place :D
<knome> well...
<knome> ok
<knome> :P
<flocculant> I'll change the +L before I merge it
<knome> i approced
<knome> approved too
<flocculant> ok doke thanks - I'll do the rest now
<flocculant> bbs
<balloons> Good morning
<flocculant> hi balloons :)
<flocculant> pitti: haven't reported it with xenial being new and not sure where it stands, but ... had to ln -fs /proc/self/mounts /etc/mtab just now
<pitti> flocculant: that should happen automatically during boot via /usr/lib/tmpfiles.d/debian.conf
<pitti> flocculant: what happened? did you end up without an /etc/mtab after boot?
<pitti> flocculant: please do report such issues
<pitti> flocculant: we have long stopped the "let's break everything now and try to fix half of it after feature freeze" approach :)
<pitti> flocculant: indeed in xenial I replaced debian-fixup.service with that tmpfiles.d snippet, but except for being faster that shoudl be more or less the same
<pitti> and I tested it with mtab being a file and absent
<flocculant> mmm
<flocculant> I can try again later with the same stick on a different partition and see if I get it again
<flocculant> pitti: I didn't actually look to see if I ended up without that - though I did manage to boot the system with upstart
<pitti> flocculant: oh - did it not  boot with systemd, and with some error "your /etc/mtab is a file"?
<pitti> because that's a thing; I meant to send u-devel@ about that
<flocculant> it failed with "/etc/mtab isn't a symlink  or not pointing to /proc/blah"
<flocculant> pitti: ack - I'll mail the list then :)
<pitti> flocculant: ok; what kind of install was that?
<pitti> flocculant: this is precisely meant to find installer bugs etc. which still creates /etc/mtab as a file
<flocculant> xubuntu 64bit
<pitti> (I'll disable the hard failure after some weeks, but we really want to find those)
<pitti> flocculant: oh, so a desktop install?
<flocculant> pitti: do you want me to bug report it instead?
<flocculant> yep
<flocculant> to a pre-formatted partition
<pitti> flocculant: yes, please; ubiquity for a desktop install will do fine; please give me the bug number, I'll add some additional info to it
<flocculant> pitti: bug 1511376
<ubot5> bug 1511376 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "/etc/mtab is not a link" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511376
<flocculant> I'll link that from the iso tracker too - so hopefully people will see it
<flocculant> no I won't - still no testcases there to report against ...
<flocculant> balloons: ^^ when will there be testcases showing up for iso tracker?
<flocculant> pitti: obviously - anything I can do or provide from here - just ask :)
<pitti> flocculant: done now: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2015-October/038961.html
<flocculant> pitti: I can post on the dev bit of the forum - do you want people to me too the bug I just reported - or report each time?
<pitti> and bug updated
<pitti> flocculant: nah, duplicates aren't necessary
<flocculant> k - I'll link your mail and this bug then
<pitti> me too is sufficient (althuogh this isn't platform specific at all)
<pitti> flocculant: cheers!
<flocculant> ok done that now
<balloons> flocculant, on the images, I would have expected them by now
<flocculant> balloons: yep - not looked any further than me and ubuntu, I've got 32bit no 64bit, ubuntu neither
<balloons> it's a script that runs, but it should be daily
<balloons> some only run once a week
<balloons> let's see
<balloons> I just saw this: https://code.launchpad.net/~pharmasolin/ubuntu-manual-tests/VLC_updated/+merge/275715
<balloons> flocculant, how different is that from the xubuntu + orca experience?
<flocculant> not sure - not had time to look properly
<flocculant> but the experience won't be saying unity, nor hud for 2 :)
<flocculant> shame he'd added the orca bit - the vlc was ready to deal with
<balloons> I'm of the mind to merge it, but I understand your concerns
<balloons> I'd rather it was more vague overall
<flocculant> it's your baby L(
<flocculant> :)
<balloons> the specific wording may change
<flocculant> I meant
<balloons> I'll try leaving a comment
<flocculant> tbh we don't test it anyway
<flocculant> but unless it's something very specific like an xfce thing - imho tests should be agnostic
<flocculant> ESPECIALLY something that's going to talk to you in some mad computer voice ;)
<balloons> You and I agree on this
<flocculant> I thought we did :)
<balloons> flocculant, I'm going to land it, and update / file a bug for checking on the flavor support. I'd hate to lose the improvements, and the contributor is new
<flocculant> yea
<flocculant> balloons: or I'll land it
<flocculant> might look better
<balloons> flocculant, ohh.. that would be helpful, than kyou
<flocculant> welcome :)
<balloons> flocculant, yea, the first MP can be nicer.. if it was you, I'd make you fix it!
<flocculant> :D
<flocculant> pitti: re the mtab issue, just want to double check that it's expected in vm's - I assume so
<flocculant> balloons: ok done all that, created a new bug to doublecheck orca - mentioned in that also the screenreader bug - could be done at the same time perhaps
<flocculant> bug 1308687
<ubot5> bug 1308687 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Screenreader Testcase needs updating" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308687
<pitti> flocculant: this shouldn't be hardware/platform specific at all, indeed
<flocculant> ok cool - just wanted to make sure - I suspect we'll get lots of people noticing it now :D
<balloons> flocculant, just looking at the buglist again, and seeing all those lubuntu bugs.
<flocculant> well
<flocculant> I see the studio ones :)
<balloons> and myth.. just agreeing they are quite cluttered
<flocculant> yea
<flocculant> I did clear out the edubuntu ones
<flocculant> and zequence is trying to push the studio stuff
<flocculant> balloons: I'd quite like to get that bug list cleaned up so it's just got real ones left this cycle
<balloons> agreed
<flocculant> I'll manage one way or the other to do that :p
<wxl> hey folks. are we aware of the fact that the testcases are no where to be found on the tracker?
<balloons> wxl, we are
<balloons> but only the isotracker to be fair
<wxl> i didn't get a notice that there was a build failure or anything. what's the deal?
<wxl> balloons: ↑
<balloons> well, if you'll notice there's no images for today: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<balloons> so I'm assuming we'll builds once a new image that passes gating occurs
<wxl> oh uh weird
<wxl> but there are images listed on the tracker??
<wxl> like our images are there http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/20151029/
<wxl> well the ubuntu images aren't there it seems balloons, but there are valid images
<wxl> and those valid images don't have testcases
<balloons> I'm not sure what you mean
<balloons> ahh right
<wxl> if you look at the tracker there are images for the 29th for kubuntu, lubuntu, ubuntu core, etc
<wxl> there are no images since the 27th for ubuntu desktop
<wxl> i think that's a separate issue
<wxl> because no image listed has a testcase associated with it
<wxl> release team (cjwatson no less) had no clue so i'm assuming it has something to do with either tracker management or with the testcase repo
<flocculant> almost - for some reason my 32bit does have
<balloons> ohh, so silly
<balloons> i misunderstood what you meant until now, hah
<wxl> who you guys talking to? XD
<flocculant> balloons: what I meant?
<flocculant> wxl: I was talking to you perhaps :D
<flocculant> but earlier balloons and I were discussing it :)
<balloons> you should look at lubuntu
<wxl> flocculant: well i can assure you my question is directed at both you and balloons but other than that i don't know XD
<flocculant> :p
<flocculant> I *do* have a 32 bit one for some reason
<wxl> OH
<wxl> you do!
<flocculant> now I think that balloons might have see what's up
<flocculant> yep
<wxl> i didn'
<wxl> t scroll down that far XD
<flocculant> have done for days
<flocculant> wxl: scroll?
<wxl> on the tracker, flocculant
<flocculant> I don't see anyone but mine unless I enable them :D
<wxl> right right
<wxl> i usually look at them all when there are problems
<flocculant> oh I do that
<balloons> so normally the testsuites are copied over for a new cycle from the previous cycle. However, this is done by a handrun script
<wxl> balloons: by qa or release?
<balloons> as product manager, you can always edit it yourself if you wish to change
<balloons> it's something stephane used to do. Technically, it should be set I suppose by each product manager
<wxl> well yes but if it's universally a problem… XD
<wxl> well if you want to make it a thing that each product manager does, i guess an email needs to go out
<wxl> maybe with instructions if everyone's not clear on the process
<flocculant> that'd be useful - cos most of the tracker is clear as mud :p
<wxl> flocculant: incidentially, that was implied XD
<flocculant> :)
<wxl> in fact i'm desperately trying to figure out how to do this as we speak XD
<flocculant> I can do most of what I need to now without breaking my stuff
<flocculant> I'm also convinced I don't see all the tracker admin options
<flocculant> 6 tabs including the empty summary one
<wxl> yeah i'm clueless here balloons
<wxl> or maybe mine is set right?
<wxl> here's the testsuites associated with xenial http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/series/56/testsuites
<wxl> also fwiw someone needs to edit the contacts for kubuntu :/
<flocculant> how do you get that view?
<wxl> flocculant: main tracker page; click on testsuites in the xenial section
<flocculant> oic - that's just the list of all the tests that people see
<flocculant> was looking at admin stuff
<balloons> wxl, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/products/218/testsuites
<balloons> wxl, it's something you can always change, but it's been done for everyone each cycle, so I don't see why we'd change now
<wxl> okie dokie. thanks balloons
<balloons> I trust at times you have changed your testsuite :-)
<wxl> not in a while!
<flocculant> balloons: I get The resource you tried to access doesn't exist. for that
<balloons> flocculant, yep, it's wx's
<balloons> you would have to manage your own
<wxl> ok now i can go back to my regular work
<wxl> thanks all :)
<balloons> flocculant, like http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/products/40/testsuites
<flocculant> I try - but I can never find the manual :p
<balloons> wxl, btw, any lubuntu sessions happening for uos"?
<wxl> balloons: i haven't had time to arrange anything yet. if we did anything, it might be a planning session, but we're pretty good about communication throughout the team and working through emails/irc/etc, so that may not be too useful
<wxl> balloons: as far as show and tell sort of stuff is concerned, i think we'll plan on doing one for 16.10 as that's when we hope to release lxqt
<flocculant> balloons: so mine are set up?
<balloons> wxl, ok. Always nice to see something
<balloons> flocculant, I think they might all be yes
<wxl> balloons: is flexiondotorg doing one on his pi2 images?
<flocculant> cos I thought I'd done what was needed
<balloons> wxl, yes
<wxl> balloons: good, because otherwise i'd do one for him XD
<balloons> wxl, :-) SHowing up in support is a good idea then too
<wxl> yep
<flocculant> balloons: so why do I only have 32 bit stuff - or am I now just waiting for something to finish cooking?
<balloons> flocculant, you have testsuites set for amd64 and i386
<balloons> flocculant, we need an upgrade from trusty testcase ;-)
<flocculant> k - I looked in the manual but couldn't find that :(
<flocculant> balloons: where abouts :P
<flocculant> there really should be something written down about this :p
<balloons> found'em. http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1636/info and http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1635/info
<flocculant> right
<flocculant> balloons: really - how to set the isotracker up for flavours - assuming flavours can turn stuff one - should be documented somewhere
<flocculant> mostly I just worked along clicking things and hoping for the best :[
<flocculant> :p
<balloons> I remember there was an admin guide on the wiki
<balloons> but I never can find it
<balloons> it's like 3 tabs you can see
<balloons> I think, right
<balloons> ??
<flocculant> I can see 5 useful ones
<flocculant> I managed to beat it into submission now :)
<flocculant> core had no testcases in it
<flocculant> Pharmasolin: re Orca, if you're not sure then leave it - someone else will pick it up :)
<knome> balloons, like 7 for me...
<flocculant> which is why I wonder what's up with all that
<flocculant> nuclearbob: hey - so I always feel bad about asking cos I can't do anything to actually help - but what's the status/prognosis on the jenkins for flavour effort?
<flocculant> unless you're still not too good
<flocculant> I do read the backlog ;)
<flocculant> cyphermox: who's the best person to talk to about how apport works?
<flocculant> I'm confused as to why when it gets turned on the crashdb.conf gains a #
<flocculant> also we tell people to add Crash to ‘problem_types’: [‘Bug’, ‘Package’] so we see them
<flocculant> and not cyphermox at all - but anyone in ubuntu-qa - what real reason is there for not being able to ubuntu-bug foo when you've a PPA?
<flocculant> because some teams like us, have official PPAs which we use to test fixes out in - and having to have bizarre bug reporting doesn't help us at all
<flocculant> balloons: I'm assuming that qa-team does ping them still?
#ubuntu-quality 2015-10-30
<cyphermox> flocculant: there's some limitation in how you can retrace crashes if packages in the chain come from a PPA, so it very much depends on which packages you're talking about
<flocculant> mmk
<flocculant> I assumed there was a real reason rather than some - "it's not offical" just never actaully thought too much about it
<cyphermox> right
<flocculant> generally anything that 'xubuntu ppa' is about is just an upstream fix prior to it landing in ubuntu I guess
<flocculant> that's certainly be the ppa's I would be wondering about for sure
<cyphermox> it's because if you try to retrace and in the chain you have something that comes from a PPA, you won't get the debug symbols for that
<cyphermox> because usually you didn't have debug packages built for PPAs
<flocculant> so could that be added to ppa - if it was an 'official one's so that it worked?
<cyphermox> I don't know
<flocculant> bear in mind I don't understand packaing or code at all - so will ask silly questions :)
<cyphermox> don't worry, I can ask my share of silly questions too
<flocculant> or rather ones that have a reason - just one I've not thjought of because: )
<flocculant> but one day the question will turn out to just be emperor's clothes I hope :D
<knome> cyphermox, i'd like your silly questions please ;)
<knome> (but make sure they are *really* silly)
<cyphermox> what's the universe?
<cyphermox> :D
<knome> something that the masters maintain
<flocculant> knome: only because you are bored with my silly question ...
<flocculant> cyphermox: that's not silly, that's why we are here :p
<knome> flocculant, very true, without universe there wouldn't be xubuntu
<flocculant> the answer is 'outside' ofc
<cyphermox> I can do you another: what is time?
<knome> Package: time
<knome> Description-en: GNU time program for measuring CPU resource usage
<knome> cyphermox, you're not even trying, right?
<cyphermox> I'm perhaps too metaphysical.
<knome> or not silly enough
<flocculant> only a thing called god called be too metaphysical
<flocculant> desperately waiting for balloons to tell me to stop :p
<knome> flocculant, does that mean i'm too metahysical, since every time i tell a really bad joke you say "oh my god"
<knome> +p
<flocculant> s/god/word
<flocculant> :p
<knome> :P
<flocculant> cyphermox: anyway - sriously thanks :)
 * knome thanks, bows and tiptoes backwards back to the closet with his clown outift
<flocculant> I'll just go back to my lot and tell them cyphermox said "No"
<flocculant> no - I'll ask knome to tell them :)
<knome> flocculant, tell them that we can do it if we build the debug packages too
<cyphermox> knome: might take a bit more than just that
<flocculant> no - Sean will slap me
<flocculant> cyphermox: ha
<knome> cyphermox, we'll start with that and if it isn't enough, we'll take the whip out and tell our tech lead to do more
<cyphermox> you should take a look at apport-retrace, see if it absolutely needs dbgsym packages, and discuss the situation with pitti
<knome> >:)
<knome> or we can ask him to do that instead
<knome> your choice
<cyphermox> knome: tbh, building debug packages in the packaging code comes with its own set of problems
<cyphermox> namely, it's duplicated work since the buildds will spew some for you as it strips the packages when building things, it's just that for PPA those may be thrown out
<flocculant> I refuse to get drawn into this - so I can ask why vb only questions at the last minute :D
<knome> mhm
<flocculant> cyphermox: I do apologise - I just tried to ask a simple question, which no was a suitable answer to - but knome just knomed it :D
<flocculant> and I do jest of course :)
<cyphermox> hey, it would be useful for me too sometimes, when debugging stuff
<flocculant> yep
<cyphermox> I'm not too fond of doing uploads for stuff that may or may not work properly :)
<flocculant> cyphermox: I am sure - it's been a long day - I'm much more serious if I am in -release or -desktop
<knome> i don't think there are stupid questions...
<knome> and asking is never bad
<knome> fortunately kind people like cyphermox sometimes even answer me
<flocculant> asking is never bad - but there are stupid questions too
<flocculant> and I can answer those as not signed CoC
<cyphermox> tsk tsk
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> can you really see me doing that?
<cyphermox> gasp.
<flocculant> but there are stupid questions - I'm brazen enough to ask them :D
<flocculant> and learn too ;)
<knome> ^ same goes here...
<knome> but really, if we didn't ask, we'd not have this and that in xubuntu
 * flocculant actually learnt a fair old bit this week
<flocculant> knome: yep
<cyphermox> so yeah, I'm always happy to answer questions and do what I can to help
<flocculant> I leant stuff about evince and +gtk this week
<flocculant> cyphermox: yea I know - you do have the badge
<cyphermox> the badge?
<knome> cyphermox, he's referring to the "stupid" stamp on your forehead
<knome> oh, oops, i wasn't supposed to say that aloud
<flocculant> cyphermox: the 'supernamry extranice zoobuntuyguy' badge
<flocculant> cos you're just this nice guy :D
<knome> /msg flocculant didn't we agree we didn't use that name, but "stupid"
<knome> "oops"
<knome> i'm just kidding of course :)
<cyphermox> I also know just enough to be real dangerous ;)
<knome> \o/
<knome> that's the best
<flocculant> /msg knome thoguht we decideds cyphermox could have it once
<knome> knowing too much makes you too self-aware
<flocculant> cyphermox: :)
<knome> what's with all the irc clients tonight :P
<flocculant> Friday I suppose
<flocculant> oir fat fingurese
<knome> :Ð
<flocculant> drif itype that
<knome> cyphermox, you definitely want to talk with bluesabre about the PPA bug reporting issues
<knome> cyphermox, he can actually give you half-sensible answers
<bluesabre> maybe
<knome> sssh, don't spoil it too early
<flocculant> trying to remember to read backlog ...
<knome> flocculant, i'll gather the juicy parts as usual to the xubuntu-gossip mailing list
<flocculant> \o/
<tsimonq2> knome: wot?
<flocculant> hi tsimonq2
<knome> tsimonq2, hullo
<flocculant> tsimonq2: have you relaxed a bit now?
<flocculant> :)
<tsimonq2> knome: is there REALLY a xubuntu-gossip list, or was that a joke?
<knome> tsimonq2, it's totally a joke
<flocculant> there really is
<tsimonq2> flocculant: oh...hahahaha...I am always that hyper if not more XD
<flocculant> don't belive knome
<knome> well, there you go...
<knome> ;)
 * tsimonq2 Googles it
<flocculant> :)
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> nope
<flocculant> I tried googling it once - had safe search off
<flocculant> bad move
<tsimonq2> ?
<flocculant> on his part
<knome> it mignt help finding it if you knew the secret URL for it
<flocculant> yep
<flocculant> it's on gggogle I believe
<flocculant> tsimonq2: anyway - chill a bit :)
<tsimonq2> flocculant: ask w x l about it
<tsimonq2> :P
<knome> okok, here's the link to the archives: http://tinyurl.com/xubuntu-gossip
<flocculant> wxl: apparently I need to ask w x l something - but noit sure?
<flocculant> tsimonq2 said so ...
<flocculant> :P
<tsimonq2> flocculant: ask him about why I am so hyper :P
<flocculant> you can of course do that
<tsimonq2> flocculant: well don't yell at me to chill out unless you ask him
<sallon> Hello body, i would like change my driver in ubuntu
<knome> sallon, this isn't a support channel, try #ubuntu
<sallon> ok thank
<flocculant> tsimonq2: on the other hand - whoever is the release manager for whatever flavour you represent will tell you what they require ;)
<tsimonq2> flocculant: what is that supposed to mean?
<flocculant> ask people what and how to ask things in official channel like -release, it reflects on all flavours - cheers :)
<flocculant> <tsimonq2> What is the current state of Xenial? Open for development? What?
<flocculant> what sort of comment is that to people who are doing their job
<flocculant> ?
<flocculant> we might all be part-time, but please treat those in -channels who work for Canonical and then do things for 'us' with the respect they all deserve
<tsimonq2> ok :)
<flocculant> s/part-time/part-time volunteers
<flocculant> tsimonq2: it reflects on us all ;)
<tsimonq2> flocculant: so your point is I should ask in an official channel?
<flocculant> tsimonq2: no
<flocculant> tsimonq2: my point is to be polite
<tsimonq2> ok :)
<flocculant> twice with the :) - read this please http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct
<flocculant>  youy can gpg sign that thing
<tsimonq2> flocculant: already done months ago
<flocculant> my basic issues is - be rude and I WILL be ruder
<flocculant> tsimonq2: so why do you NOT do it?
<tsimonq2> flocculant: show me the rule that I am breaking and I will fix it
<flocculant> that's like saying 'who gives one'~@
<tsimonq2> so what are you implying here?
<flocculant> tsimonq2: you are rude, care little for anyone else but yourself
<flocculant> hang on
<tsimonq2> rude...calling ME rude...tsk tsk tsk'
<flocculant> I will find the first line of the CoC which says don't
<flocculant> "Ubuntu is about showing humanity to one another: the word itself captures the spirit of being human.
<flocculant> that one
<flocculant> read it tsimonq2
<flocculant> the whole thing tsimonq2
<teward> flocculant: hate to point this out, but you could use a dose of the CoC yourself.
<flocculant> cool - cya tomorrow
<flocculant> teward: :D
<tsimonq2> ooh get rekt
<teward> so how about both of you, take your keyboards, click the entry box...
<teward> type /quit
<teward> and cool it for a while
<teward> then come back
<tsimonq2> teward: no!
<tsimonq2> :P
<teward> (I do NOT want to have to call chanops to break you two apart)
<flocculant> :)
<tsimonq2> teward: but we aren't breaking any rules...
 * teward rereads, sees sniping at each other, calling each other rude, being overall generally non-supportive of a civil environment
<teward> ***In any case***
<teward> lets move on
<teward> and stop shooting at each other
<tsimonq2> teward: well sorrryyy...this sir was being really critical...I got defensive
<tsimonq2> teward: do you understand my point of view? :P
<flocculant> he possibly does - on the other hand I don't  :)
<flocculant> you really just need to chill out n -release
<flocculant> they don't need it and have a job to do - which DOES not include flavours
<flocculant> unless it's  changed - thanks tsimonq2
<pitti> knome, cyphermox: apport-retrace doesn't require dbgsym packages, it just tries to grab as many as it can; otherwise you'll end up with worse stack traces
<pitti> but if you e. g. have locally built debs with debug symbols already installed, that's fine
<balloons> Morning to you all
<cyphermox> pitti: I suppose I misspoke by saying apport-retrace, I meant apport in general and the requirement for up to date packages / not PPA packages
<pitti> cyphermox: ah, that's something completely different then :) requiring for up-to-date packages is a design decision, not really a bug
<cyphermox> I know
<pitti> there's a secret way to disable it if you must, but we really don't want to advertise this
 * pitti bbl
<wxl> flocculant: says who?
#ubuntu-quality 2016-11-01
<DiegoTc> Hi to all, if you could like to help in the Google Code In 2016 (GCI) this year as mentor, please help us adding your  task to the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleCodeIn2016
#ubuntu-quality 2016-11-02
<nuclearbob> bdmurray: I
<nuclearbob> m working on adding flavor upgrade tests. I've got edubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu, and xubuntu working so far
<nuclearbob> bdmurray: I'll let you know when I get the branch finished and deployed
<bdmurray> nuclearbob: Thanks!  I think edubuntu moved to LTSes only so I'm not certain that's worth doing.
<nuclearbob> bdmurray: ah, okay. Do you know if there's a list somewhere of which flavors are lts-only? I was under the impression that mythbuntu already was, so I was skipping that for now
<bdmurray> nuclearbob: I haven't seen a list.  ubuntu-gnome is regular
<nuclearbob> bdmurray: that's the one I'm working on now
<nuclearbob> I was going to do mate after that and then try to land the branch
<bdmurray> Maybe this page needs updating - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFlavors
#ubuntu-quality 2016-11-04
<MatthewAllen> If anyone has a second, could you please test if you can submit a test result on the QA Tracker. It appears to be broken for some clients - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1599678
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1599678 in Ubuntu QA Website "http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/360/builds/124740/testcases/1300/results#add_result will not allow input" [Undecided,Invalid]
#ubuntu-quality 2016-11-05
<DidCSStm> Clinton is literally taking money from the same people who are funding ISIS: http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-foundation-idUSKBN12Z2SL https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774 ("[...] the governments of Qatar and Saudi Arabia, which are providing clandestine financial and logistic support to ISIL and other radical Sunni groups in the region.")
#ubuntu-quality 2017-11-02
<ghisvail> quick question regarding testing with autopkgtests
<ghisvail> I have got a package which requires a window manager to be tested (according to its CI setup)
<ghisvail> how can I do that with autopkgtest?
<ghisvail> they currently use matchbox
